# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում

## Arisol

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ: Ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ ներկայացնում հետևյալ կայքը՝ http://www.buddhism.am , որի հեղինակներն են իմ ծանոթ հայ բուդդիստները, որոնք ցանկանում են զարգացնել բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում, բացել բուդդիստական կենտրոն և այլն: Մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար այցելեք այդ կայքը:

----------


## Amaru

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  Նայեցի սայթը... Նյութը աղքատիկ էր, հուսով եմ՝ նոր լեկցիաներ կտեղադրեն...  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Հարգելիներս, ինչպես տեսնում եմ էս թեմայի մասին բոլորդ շաաատ վաղուց մոռացել եք, շատերն էլ անգամ չգգիտեն էս թեմայի գոյության մասին, բայց իմ մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա, որ էս թեման ապրի ու ակտիվ լինի:

Ինձ թվում ա, որ էն ժամանակվանից, ինչ բացել եմ էս թեման ակումբի նորեկներից կլինեն այնպիսի անդամներ, որոնց կհետաքրքրի էս թեման: Բացի դա, կուզենայի տեսնել, թե հիմիկվա դրությամբ մեր ակումբի անդամներից արդյոք կա՞ն մարդիկ, որոնց հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմը, կա՞ն արդյոք մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի խորացած են նրա մեջ կամ անգամ բուդդիստներ են:

Խնդրում եմ, եկեք չթողնենք էս թեման սենց մեռած վիճակում մնա:

Հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես շատ քիչ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, ում հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմ ու ով ուզում ա պրակտիկաներ և մեդիտացիաներ անել, բայց եթե կան ստեղ էդպիսի մարդիկ, ապա միգուցե միավորվենք և ավելի զարգացնենք բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում: :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

> Հարգելիներս, ինչպես տեսնում եմ էս թեմայի մասին բոլորդ շաաատ վաղուց մոռացել եք, շատերն էլ անգամ չգգիտեն էս թեմայի գոյության մասին, բայց իմ մոտ մեծ ցանկություն կա, որ էս թեման ապրի ու ակտիվ լինի:
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, որ էն ժամանակվանից, ինչ բացել եմ էս թեման ակումբի նորեկներից կլինեն այնպիսի անդամներ, որոնց կհետաքրքրի էս թեման: Բացի դա, կուզենայի տեսնել, թե հիմիկվա դրությամբ մեր ակումբի անդամներից արդյոք կա՞ն մարդիկ, որոնց հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմը, կա՞ն արդյոք մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի խորացած են նրա մեջ կամ անգամ բուդդիստներ են:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ, եկեք չթողնենք էս թեման սենց մեռած վիճակում մնա:
> 
> Հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես շատ քիչ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, ում հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմ ու ով ուզում ա պրակտիկաներ և մեդիտացիաներ անել, բայց եթե կան ստեղ էդպիսի մարդիկ, ապա միգուցե միավորվենք և ավելի զարգացնենք բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում:


կարող՞ էս մի քիչ խոսել բուդդիզմի մասին, իմաստը, նպատակը, ո՞վ է Բուդդան, քանի որ դա կրոն է ապա ինչպե՞ս է ներկայացնում Աստծուն, ինչպիսի մեդիտացյաներ եք կատարում և ինչ արդյունք եք ստանում...

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես շատ քիչ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, ում հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմ ու ով ուզում ա պրակտիկաներ և մեդիտացիաներ անել, բայց եթե կան ստեղ էդպիսի մարդիկ, ապա միգուցե միավորվենք և *ավելի զարգացնենք բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում:*


հարցս անտակտ չհամարես, բայց ինչի՞ ամար ես ուզում ավելի զարգացնել բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում: Արդյոք կա՞  դրա համար անհրաժեշտ նախադրյալներ: Եթե կան, ապա որո՞նք են դրանք 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> հարցս անտակտ չհամարես, բայց ինչի՞ ամար ես ուզում ավելի զարգացնել բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում: Արդյոք կա՞  դրա համար անհրաժեշտ նախադրյալներ: Եթե կան, ապա որո՞նք են դրանք


Նախադրյալը որն ա? 
Բուդդիզմը էն  ուսմունքը չի որ սոցիալ-տնտեսական բարենպաստ պայմաններում զարգանա /ինչպես, օրինակ, քրիստոնեությունը եւ առավել ևս` իսլամը/
Բուդդիզմը ավելի շատ ուղղված է մարդու ինքնազարգացմանը... եթե ամեն առանձին անհատ իր համար ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան գտնի, դա էլ հենց նախադրյալ կլինի...

----------

Kita (31.05.2009)

----------


## Arisol

Բուդդիզմն էդքան էլ չեմ համարում կրոն, ես ավելի հակված եմ այն անվանել աշխարհայացք: 

Հակիրճ կփորձեմ պատմել Բուդդայի մասին, բայց թող ներեն ինձ ադմիններն ու մոդերները, որովհետև ստիպված եմ լինելու ռուսերեն բառեր օգտագործել, քանզի դրանց հայերեն թարգմանությունները չգիտեմ կամ չեմ հիշում :Sad:  :

Բուդդիզմը հիմք ա առնում Բուդդայից: "Բուդդա" բառը տիտուլ ա, որը նշանակում ա "նա, ով զարթոնք ա ապրել",  "զարթոնք ա ապրել իրականության մեջ" իմաստով: Բուդդան ծնվել ա մոտավորապես 2500 տարի առաջ Սիդդհարտհա Գաուտամա անվան տակ : Ինքն իրեն Աստված կամ առաքյալ չի անվանել: Նա եղել ա մարդկային էակ, որը դարձավ Լուսավորված ( Просветленный), հասկանալով կյանքը հնարավոր միջոցներից ամենախորով:

Սիդդհարտհան ծնվել ա թագավորական ընտանիքում՝ փոքր պետությունում Հնդկաստանի և Նեպալի սահմանի վրա: Համաձայն ավանդական կյանքի նկարագրություններին, նա ստացել ա համապատասխան դաստիարակություն, սակայն հրաժարվեց անհոգս ու ապահով գոյությունից, երբ գիտակցեց, որ կյանքում առկա են այնպիսի դաժան բաներ, ինչպիսիք են տառապանքը, հիվանդությունները և մահը:

Դա բերեց նրան մտածմունքների կյանքի իմաստի մասին: Վերջնական արդյունքում նրա մոտ առաջացավ ցանկություն թագավորական պալատը լքելու և հետնորդելու ավանդական հնդկական ճանապարհին՝ թափառական ճգնավորի, Ճշմարտությունը փնտրողի: Նա ջանասիրաբար սովորում էր մեդիտացիա տարբեր դասատուների մոտ, այնուհետև սկսեց վարել ճգնավորական կյանք: Այս շարժումները հիմնավորված էին այն հավատքի վրա, որ հնարավոր ա ազատել ոգին, վանել(отвергнуть) մարմինը(плоть) :  Նա դարձավ այնքան խիստ ճգնավոր, որ քիչ էր մնում, թե մեռներ սովածությունից:

Սակայն նրան այդպես էլ չհաջողվեզ պարզել մահվան և կյանքի գաղտնիքը: Թվում էր, թե իրական հասկացությունն այնքան հեռու ա, որչափ այժմ:

Այդ իսկ պատճառով նա հրաժարվեց այդ ճանապարհից և նայեց սեփական ուղեղի վրա, իր սրտի մեջ: Նա որոշեց վստահել իր սեփական կանխագուշակմանը (интуиция) և սովորել անմիջականության փորձի վրա: Նա նստեց բոդհի ծառի տակ և երդվեց մնալ էդ ծառի տակ, մինչև չհասնի Լուսավորվածությանը: 40 օր անց, մայիսյան լիալուսնի ժամանակ, Սիդդհարտհան հասավ վերջնական Ազատման:

Բուդդիստները հավատում են, որ նա հասել ա գոյության էն վիճակին, որը գերազանցում ա մնացած ամեն ինչն աշխարհում: Այնժամ, երբ հասարակ փորձը հիմնված ա դաստիարակությամբ, հոգեբանությամբ, համոզմունքներով, ընկալման յուրահատկություններով, Լուսավորվածությունը հանդիսանում ա Լիակատար: Բուդդան ազատ ա կապվածությունից, զայրույթից, անգիտությունից: Նրա արժանիքներն են իմաստությունը, ցավակցանքը/խխճահարությունը (состродание) և ազատությունը: Լուսավորված ուղեղը  թափանցում ա կյանքի ամենախոր պրոցեսների իմաստը, ուստի նաև մարդկային տառապանքների պատճառը, որն էլ հենց այն պրոբլեմն էր, որն ի սկզբանե դրդեց Սիդդհարտային ոգային փնտրտուքների:

Մնացած կյանքի 45 տարիների ընթացքում  Բուդդան շատ ճանապարհորդեց հյուսիսային Հնդակստանով՝ տարածելով իր հայեցակետերը: Նրա ուսմունքն Արևելքում հայտնի ա ինչպես Բուդդա-Դհարմա, կամ "Լուսավորվածի ուսմունքը": Նա դիմում էր բոլոր սոցիալական խմբերի մարդկանց: Նրա աշակերտներից շատերը հասան Լուսավորվածության: Նրանք, իրենց հերթին, սովորեցնում էին այլ մարդկանց, և այդկերպ ուսման փոխանցման անդադար  լարը շարունակվում ա անգամ առայսօր:

Բուդդան Աստված չէր և չէր հայտնում իր աստվածային առաջացման մասին: Նա մարդ էր, որը սրտի և ուղեղի անսահման չարչարանքների հետևանքով գերազանցեց իր բոլոր սահմանափակումները: Նա հաստատեց, որ յուրաքանչյուր էակ տիրապետում ա պոտենցյալ հնարավորությունով հասնել Բուդդայի բնությանը ( достичь природы Будды ) : Բուդդիստները տեսնում են նրա մեջ իդեալական մարդկային էակ և ուղեկցորդ, որը կարա բոլորիս բերի Լուսավորվածության:

----------


## Arisol

> հարցս անտակտ չհամարես, բայց ինչի՞ ամար ես ուզում ավելի զարգացնել բուդդիզմը Հայաստանում: Արդյոք կա՞  դրա համար անհրաժեշտ նախադրյալներ: Եթե կան, ապա որո՞նք են դրանք


Ֆրեյան շատ լավ պատասխանեց:
Իսկ ես կավելացնեմ էն, որ Հայաստանում բուդդիզմը զարգացնելու նպատակն էն ա, որ օրինակ իմ պես  մարդիկ, որոնց հետաքրքրում ա բուդդիզմը, որոնք ուզում են պրակտիկաներ անել, մեդիտացիաներ անել և շատ այլ բաներ բուդդիզմի հետ կապված, ապա նրանց պետք են սենց ասած "հարմար պայմաններ": Ես մինչև հիմա պրակտիկա և մեդիտացիա չեմ արել, փորձել եմ, բայց չեմ արել, որովհետև մենակով էդ ամենն անելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի, յուրաքանչյուրիս պետք ա Դասատու, որ սովորեցնի մեզ և հետևի, որ ճիշտ անենք ամեն ինչ: Իսկ քանի որ Հայաստանում բուդդիստները վախենալու չափ քիչ են, հետևաբար չկան բուդդիստական կենտրոններ, չկա Դասատու, իսկ ես շատ կուզենայի որ էս ամենը լիներ:

Իսկ հիմա ես ստիպված եմ գնալ այլ երկիր, որպեսզի ստանամ прибежище, որ արդեն ավելի լուրջ կարողանամ զբաղվել բուդդիզմով:

----------


## impression

Նար, նախ բարի վերադարձ, մեկ էլ մի հարց. էլի Արտաշն ա հայ բուդդիստների հմմմմ... չգիտեմ ոնց կոչեմ.. ղեկավարը, հոգևոր հայրը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բուդդիզմի գաղափարախոսության ողնաշարի մեջ ինձ դուր չի գալիս այն,որ կյանքն ամբողջությամբ համարվում է տառապանք` սկսած ծննդից մինչև մահ: Կարծում եմ այս առումով քրիստոնեությունն ավելի իդեալական է:

----------


## Jarre

> ինչպե՞ս է ներկայացնում Աստծուն


_«Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, առանց անձնավորված Աստծու։  Ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը դեպի վերին իմաստություն, բայց առանց «հայտնությունների», ճանապարհը դեպի փրկություն, բայց առանց փրկիչի. քո փրկիչը դու ինքդ ես»_։ (Bhikkhu S. The Message of Buddhism)

Բուդդիստների Լոնդոնյան դիվանի կողմից հրատարակված գրքում («Ի՞նչ է Բուդդիզմը») տրվում է շատ հետաքրքիր պատասխան հետևյալ հարցին՝ «արդյո՞ք Բուդդիստները աթեիստ են»։  Այդ ձեռնարկում մասնավորապես ասվում է. «_Եթե աթեիստ ասելով հասկանում եք մարդ ով ժխտում է Աստծու գոյությունը որպես անձնավորություն, ապա այո՛ մենք աթեիստ ենք_»։

Գրքում տրված հետագա բացատրություններից և իմ՝ Բուդդիստների հետ ունեցած զրույցներից ես հասկացել եմ, որ Բուդդիստները չեն հավատում Աստծու կամ Արարչի գոյությանը։  Բայց հետաքրքիր է այն փաստը, որ համարյա թե բոլոր երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է Բուդդիզմը, տաճարներում և ստուպերում (բուդդիստական կրոնական շինություններ), հավատացյալները երկրպագում, զոհաբերում և աղոթում են Բուդդայի պատկերների առջև։  Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ Բուդդան, որը երբեք չէր հավակնում Աստծու դիրքին, այսօր դարձել է այդպիսին։

----------

Quyr Qery (19.06.2012), Դեկադա (31.05.2009), Ուլուանա (03.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Arisol-*--------------Անձամբ ես նույնպես  հետաքրքրվում եմ  Բուդդիզմով, բայց  բուդդիստ դառնալու  ոչ  մի  նպատակ  չունեմ: Կարդում եմ բուդդիզմին վերաբերող  գրականություն, վերցնում եմ այն ինչ անհրաժեշտ է:

Անչափ ուզում եմ  սովորել  մեդիտացիա, բայց  դրա  համար  բուդդիստ  դառնալ պետք չէ: Ես  նույնպես մի  քանի անգամ  փորձել եմ  ինքնուրույն  մեդիտացիա  անել, բայց    մեդիտացիաի մասին  տեղեկությունները  շատ կցկտուր են եվ  չգիտեմ  թե ինչը  ոնց անել:

Գիտեմ որ  Հայաստանում  կա  յոգայի  լավ  մասնագետ, Դաշյան  Ռոբերտ  անունով, ինչպես գիտենք  յոգայի հիմքում  նույնպես ընկած է մեդիտացիան:

Հայաստանում  գործում է  ինչ որ Այուրվեդիկ  կենտրեն,  որտեղ  կարծես  նույնպես  սովորեցնում եմ  մեդիտացիա, էտ  կենտրոնի  մասին ինչ որ տեղեկություն կա՞՞՞՞

----------

Ուլուանա (03.06.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Jarre-ի խոսքերից
>  Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ Բուդդան, որը երբեք չէր հավակնում Աստծու դիրքին, այսօր դարձել է այդպիսի


Ես էլ եմ դրա ականատեսը եղել:Նրանք որպես Աստված ընդունում են Բուդդային, իսկ Քրիստոսին դասում մարգարեների շարքում:




> Arisol-ի խոսքերից
>  Ես մինչև հիմա պրակտիկա և մեդիտացիա չեմ արել, փորձել եմ, բայց չեմ արել, որովհետև մենակով էդ ամենն անելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի, յուրաքանչյուրիս պետք ա Դասատու, որ սովորեցնի մեզ և հետևի, որ ճիշտ անենք ամեն ինչ: Իսկ քանի որ Հայաստանում բուդդիստները վախենալու չափ քիչ են, հետևաբար չկան բուդդիստական կենտրոններ, չկա Դասատու, իսկ ես շատ կուզենայի որ էս ամենը լիներ:


Չնայած քիչ են , բայց կան:Նրանք պարբերաբար հավաքվում են և անց կացնում սեմինարներ:Ուղղկի ինչքանով որ ես եմ հասկացել շատ տարածված չեն հասարակության մեջ և երևի պատճառը հենց որպես կրոն հանդես գալն է:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ Բուդդան, որը երբեք չէր հավակնում Աստծու դիրքին, այսօր դարձել է այդպիսին։


Բուդդիզմի  մեջ  գործում է  վերամարմնավորման  հոգու  անմահության  գաղափարը:Հիմք  ընդունելով  անմահության  գաղափարը, վստահաբար կարող ենք ասել, որ  Բուդդան  գոյություն  ունի  կյանքի այլ  շերտերում: Մարդկության  պատմության ընթացքում  միշտ  եղել են  հոգեվոր  մեծ  ուսուցիչներ, որոնք  երկիր  մոլորակի  վրա իրենց  կյանքը  ավարտելուց հետո  շարունակում են  առաջնորդել  մարդկության  հոգեվոր  զարգացումը; Բուդդան այն  մեծ  ուսուցիչներից  մեկն է, որը  մշտապես  կապի  մեջ է  բոլոր  նրանց հետ  ովքեր  բռնել են  զարգացման ուղին:

----------

Դեկադա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ....................... Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ Բուդդան, որը երբեք չէր հավակնում Աստծու դիրքին, այսօր դարձել է այդպիսին։


 :Think:  հըըըըմմմմ....

Այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ  :Smile: 
Քրիստոնյաներն էլ սրբերի պատկերների առջև են աղոթում, բայց եթե մեկին սուրբ են համարում /կամ եթե մարդը կանոնիզացվել է/ դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրան աստված են ընդունում:
Ուղղակի մարդու գիտակցությունը միշտ փնտրում է հենարան, չի կարողանում աբստրակտ մի բանի հավատալ, եթե չի կարողանում պատկերացնել, շոշաթել դա... 
Կարծում եմ դա է պատճառը, որ Բուդդայի արձանները/պատկերներն են օգտագործվում:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ուղղակի մարդու գիտակցությունը միշտ փնտրում է հենարան, չի կարողանում աբստրակտ մի բանի հավատալ, եթե չի կարողանում պատկերացնել, շոշաթել դա...


Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դա է, որ եթե մերժվում է անձնավորված Աստծու գոյությունը, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կարիք առաջանում ինչ որ րան պատկերացնել և ինչ որ մեկին երկպագել։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դա է, որ եթե մերժվում է անձնավորված Աստծու գոյությունը, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կարիք առաջանում ինչ որ րան պատկերացնել և ինչ որ մեկին երկպագել։


Դե հիմա իրենց ուսմունքն էլ դա է. կոնկրետ աստված չկա, ես ինչ իմանամ` ինչի  :Jpit: 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում Բուդդիզմի, Քրիստոնեության, Իսլամի միջև /առավել հեռու են համաշխարհային կրոններից դաոսիզմը, կոնֆուցիանիզմը, ըստ իս/...   Եթե ուշադիր նայեք պատվիրանները եւ սկզբունքները, դրանք շաաատ նման են իրար` այն մասով, ինչ վերաբերում է կրոնի հասարակական, քաղաքական, նյութական  ուղղվածություն ունեցող մասին:
Բայց երբ նայում ենք ուսմունքի փիլիսոփայությանը, ապա դրանք շաաա~տ տարբեր են:
Անձամբ ես համարում եմ բուդդիզմը ամենամարդասիրական, անհատի ու անձի զարգացմանը նպաստող կրոնը, ու ոչ թե ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններով ու սուրբ գրքերի մեջ գրված գեղեցիկ նախադասություններով, այլ փաստացի` ըստ պատմության ու "ըստ գործերի"... 

Նարեի ստորագրություն արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում է...  :Smile:

----------

Arisol (31.05.2009), Jarre (31.05.2009), Kita (31.05.2009), Narinfinity (03.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (31.05.2009), Ուլուանա (03.06.2009)

----------


## Arisol

*impression* Մերսի  :Wink:  : Այո, բուդդիզմի հիմնադիրը Հայաստանում Արտաշեսն ա:

*Չամիչ* Ճիշտն ասած շատ եմ լսել նմանատիպ կենտրոնների մասին, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ-որ տեղզեկություն չունեմ:

*Dekada* Գիտեմ, որ հավաքվում և սեմինարներ են անցկացնում, նրանք հենց իմ իմացած բուդդիստներն են, որ ասում էի: Ինձ երբեք չի հաջողվել ներկա լինել իրանց հավաքույթներին, ուստի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ չգիտեմ: Այո՛, Արտաշն ու Հրանտն աշխատում են Հայաստանում գտնվող բուդդիստներին կամ բուդդիզմով հետաքրքրվողներին օգնել ինչով կարող են, բայց գիտեմ նաև, որ շատ քչերը գիտեն սրա մասին, ուստի էս թեմայի նպատակն էն ա նաև, որ ինֆորմացնենք մարդկանց: Ու քանի որ շատ քիչ մարդ ա հիմիկվա դրությամբ այցելում էդ սեմինարները, ուստի չի լինում ավելի մեծածավալ ուսում անց կացնել, պրակտիկաներ ու մեդիտացիաներ անել, Ուսուցիչներ հրավիրել և այլն…

----------


## յոգի

> _«Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, առանց անձնավորված Աստծու։  Ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը դեպի վերին իմաստություն, բայց առանց «հայտնությունների», ճանապարհը դեպի փրկություն, բայց առանց փրկիչի. քո փրկիչը դու ինքդ ես»_։ (Bhikkhu S. The Message of Buddhism)
> 
> Բուդդիստների Լոնդոնյան դիվանի կողմից հրատարակված գրքում («Ի՞նչ է Բուդդիզմը») տրվում է շատ հետաքրքիր պատասխան հետևյալ հարցին՝ «արդյո՞ք Բուդդիստները աթեիստ են»։  Այդ ձեռնարկում մասնավորապես ասվում է. «_Եթե աթեիստ ասելով հասկանում եք մարդ ով ժխտում է Աստծու գոյությունը որպես անձնավորություն, ապա այո՛ մենք աթեիստ ենք_»։
> 
> Գրքում տրված հետագա բացատրություններից և իմ՝ Բուդդիստների հետ ունեցած զրույցներից ես հասկացել եմ, որ Բուդդիստները չեն հավատում Աստծու կամ Արարչի գոյությանը։  Բայց հետաքրքիր է այն փաստը, որ համարյա թե բոլոր երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է Բուդդիզմը, տաճարներում և ստուպերում (բուդդիստական կրոնական շինություններ), հավատացյալները երկրպագում, զոհաբերում և աղոթում են Բուդդայի պատկերների առջև։  Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ Բուդդան, որը երբեք չէր հավակնում Աստծու դիրքին, այսօր դարձել է այդպիսին։


Հարգելի Jarre, նախ շնորհակալ եմ բացատրության համար...
ես շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ բուդդիզմին և նրա նպատակակետին...
Բուդդան Աստծո անձնավորության տասը Ավատարանեիրց ինը-րդն է, Շակտի ավեշա Ավատարան է: Նրա նպատակն էր կանգեցնել կենդանիների անկապ սպանությունները, որոնք կատարվում էին դեգրադացված քրմերի կողմից, որոնք զոհաբերում էին կենդանիներին բայց չունեին քրմական որակներ և Բուդդան համարեց, որ Վեդաների այդ մասը սխալ է, և Նա ուսուցանեց Կարմայի օրենքը, որը նշանակում է ցանկացած գործնեություն ունի իր հակազդեցությունը, որը մարդ ստանալու է հետ, Սամսարայի օրենքը, ծնունդ մահից հետո, և Ահիմսա, հակաբռնություն:
Բուդդան չի մարդկանց անուղակիօրեն փորձում է տանել դեպի Աստված, Նա երբեք չի հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը, բայց փոխարենը Նա ուսուցանել է Աստծո ԱնԱնձնական ձևի մասին, որը կոչվում է Բրահմաջյոտի...
Բուդդիստները համարում են աթեիզմ բուդդայականությունը, որովհետև նրանց հարմար է, նեյտրալ ««կրոն»» է, շատ հարմար է նյութապաշտի համար, ...
Քրիստոնեությունը շատ ավելի բարձր է քան Բուդիզմը, որովհետև Քրիստոսը տալիս է Աստծո Սեր, չնայած շատ անհասանելի է ...
Շանկարաչարյան , որը անանձնականների ուսուցիչն էր, Նա նույն փիլիսոփայությունն էր քարոզում, բայց վերջում Նա ասեց իր ուսանողներին ««Բհաջա Գովինդա, Բհաջա Գովինդա, Բհաջա Գովինդա մուդհա մատե»» փառաբանեք Աստծուն, այ՛հիմմարներ ...

]«Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, առանց անձնավորված Աստծու։  Ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը դեպի վերին իմաստություն, բայց առանց «հայտնությունների», ճանապարհը դեպի փրկություն, բայց առանց փրկիչի. քո փրկիչը դու ինքդ ես»[/I]։ (Bhikkhu S. The Message of Buddhism)

Չեի ասի, որ Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, որովհետև Բացարձակը միյայն Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է, ոչ ոք առանց Աստծո օգնության չի կարող փրկվել, նրանք ովքեր մտածում են, որ կարող են փրկվել առանց Աստծո օգնությամբ, մոլորության մեջ են, որովհետև Աստված օգնում է բոլորին, լինի աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, տրանցենդենտալ, թե միստիկ... 
Բուդդիստները խոկման ժամանակ կրկնում են ՕՄ Մանտրան, ՕՄ-ը դա Աստծո Անձնավորության ձայնային ինկառնացյան է, Բուդդիստները չիմանալով խոկում են Աստծո վրա...
Այնպես որ Աստված ներկա է Ամենուրեք...

----------


## յոգի

> *Arisol-*--------------Անձամբ ես նույնպես  հետաքրքրվում եմ  Բուդդիզմով, բայց  բուդդիստ դառնալու  ոչ  մի  նպատակ  չունեմ: Կարդում եմ բուդդիզմին վերաբերող  գրականություն, վերցնում եմ այն ինչ անհրաժեշտ է:
> 
> Անչափ ուզում եմ  սովորել  մեդիտացիա, բայց  դրա  համար  բուդդիստ  դառնալ պետք չէ: Ես  նույնպես մի  քանի անգամ  փորձել եմ  ինքնուրույն  մեդիտացիա  անել, բայց    մեդիտացիաի մասին  տեղեկությունները  շատ կցկտուր են եվ  չգիտեմ  թե ինչը  ոնց անել:
> 
> Գիտեմ որ  Հայաստանում  կա  յոգայի  լավ  մասնագետ, Դաշյան  Ռոբերտ  անունով, ինչպես գիտենք  յոգայի հիմքում  նույնպես ընկած է մեդիտացիան:
> 
> Հայաստանում  գործում է  ինչ որ Այուրվեդիկ  կենտրեն,  որտեղ  կարծես  նույնպես  սովորեցնում եմ  մեդիտացիա, էտ  կենտրոնի  մասին ինչ որ տեղեկություն կա՞՞՞՞


www.torsunov.ru նայեք այս հասցեն , յոգայի , մեդիտացյայի և այուր վեդայի մասին շատ լավ տեղեկություններ կան...
եթե ինչ որ մեկին իսկապես հետաքրքրում է յոգան, այուր վեդան, մեդիտացիան կամ վերանցական փիլիսոփայություն, ապա կարող եմ օգտակար լինել իմ իմացածով, ես դրանցով զբաղվում եմ արդեն քսան տարի և մեծ հաճույքիվ կկիսվեմ հետաքրքրվողների հետ...

----------


## Tig

> Ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դա է, որ եթե մերժվում է անձնավորված Աստծու գոյությունը, ապա ինչո՞ւ է կարիք առաջանում ինչ որ րան պատկերացնել և ինչ որ մեկին երկպագել։


Քանի  որ մարդը ունի երկրպագելու պահանջ: Քանի որ երբ մարդ գիտակցում է իր անկարողությունը տիեզերքի առաջ՝ նա ցանկոնում է հայտնվել մի գերհզոր ուժի հովանու ներքո…

----------

Գևոր (02.08.2009), յոգի (02.06.2009)

----------


## Narinfinity

> Հարգելի Jarre, նախ շնորհակալ եմ բացատրության համար...
> ես շատ լավ ծանոթ եմ բուդդիզմին և նրա նպատակակետին...
> 
> 
> ]«Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, առանց անձնավորված Աստծու։  Ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհը դեպի վերին իմաստություն, բայց առանց «հայտնությունների», ճանապարհը դեպի փրկություն, բայց առանց փրկիչի. քո փրկիչը դու ինքդ ես»[/I]։ (Bhikkhu S. The Message of Buddhism)
> 
> Չեի ասի, որ Բուդդիզմը ցույց է տալիս բացարձակ առաքինության և իմաստության ճանապարհը, որովհետև Բացարձակը միյայն Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է, ոչ ոք առանց Աստծո օգնության չի կարող փրկվել, նրանք ովքեր մտածում են, որ կարող են փրկվել առանց Աստծո օգնությամբ, մոլորության մեջ են, որովհետև Աստված օգնում է բոլորին, լինի աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, տրանցենդենտալ, թե միստիկ... 
> Այնպես որ Աստված ներկա է Ամենուրեք...



Սիրելի "յոգի", եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ աշխարհում բացարձակություն չկա, ապա ինչպես է, որ ասում ես` Բացարձակը միայն Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է,
Եվ առանց բացարձակության Բուդիզմը ուսուցանում է կատարյալ ազատության`Նիրվանայի հասնելու ուղին, որն անվեջ է և որտեղ ամենք իրենց մեջ կգտնեն "ուժեր" և ինքնուրույն կսկսեն "շարժվել" կամ ձգտել զարգանալ...

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE=Narinfinity;1705077]Սիրելի "յոգի", եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ աշխարհում բացարձակություն չկա, ապա ինչպես է, որ ասում ես` Բացարձակը միայն Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունն է,
Եվ առանց բացարձակության Բուդիզմը ուսուցանում է կատարյալ ազատության`Նիրվանայի հասնելու ուղին, որն անվեջ է և որտեղ ամենք իրենց մեջ կգտնեն "ուժեր" և ինքնուրույն կսկսեն "շարժվել" կամ ձգտել զարգանալ...[/QUOT


Սիրելի Narinfinity , այո նյութական աշխարհում չկա բացարձակություն, բայց Աստծո Գերագույն Անձնավորությունը չի գտնվում նյութական աշխարհի ազդեցության տակ, իսկ Նիրվանան Գերագույնի Անձնական և Անանձնական ձևերն են...
Նիր նշանակում է դուրս, իսկ Վանա նշանակում է նյութական տիեզերք, նիրվանա նշանակում է դուրս գալ նյութական տիեզերքից, Բուդդան ասում է չ՞ե ,որ նյութական աշխարհը տառապանքի վայր է, և դա ճշմարտությունն է, ...
Բուդդան ուսուցանում է Աստծո գիտակցականուլյունը առանց Աստծո մասին ուղղակի խոսելու: Բուդդան ինքը Աստծո Անհատականության իննը-րդ մարմնացումն է, եթե նայես ««դասավատարա»» վեդաներում ապա կտեսնես որ Բուդդհան Վիշնույի ինկառնացյան է...
Այո իհարկե կատարյալ ազատություն, և այո Նիրվանան անվերջ է, բայց քանի որ Բուդդհան ուսուցանում է Գերագույնի Անանձնական ասպեկտը, և անուղղակիորեն տանում է դեպի Բացարձակը, ապա ճանապարհը շատ է երկարում և հասնել Նիրվանայի դառնում է անհնար կամ հազվագյուտ ամձանց կարող է հաջողվել դա...
Ասում են, որ Բուդդիզմը աթեիզմ է, որովհետև Աստծո մասին խոսք չկա, բայց եթե նայեք Բուդդիստական մեդիտացյաները ապա կհանդիպեք Մանտրաների, որոնք սկսում են ՕՄ-վանկով, Օմ-ը դա Գերագույնի ձայնային ինկառնացիան է, Խոկելով (մեդիտացյա) այդ Մանտրաներով մարդ երկրպագում է Գերագույնին առանց իմանալու դրա մասին:
Անհավատներին ու աթեիստներին հնարավորություն տալու Աստծուն հասնելու, Բուդդհան հատուկ չխոսեց Աստծո մասին, բայց Նա անուղղակիորեն ուղղորդում է նրանց դեպ Գերագույնը...
Նիրվանան դա հենց Գերագույնին հասնելն է, երբ մարդ լքում է նյութական մարմինը և եթե հասել ե կատարելիության իր ճգնություններում ապա նա կարող է հասնել Նիրվանայի...

Նիրվանայի հասնելու ուղին, որն անվեջ է և որտեղ ամենք իրենց մեջ կգտնեն "ուժեր" և ինքնուրույն կսկսեն "շարժվել" կամ ձգտել զարգանալ...[/
Նիրվանայի մեջ ուժեր չեն գտնում, այլ մինչև Նիրվանա պետք է ուժեր ունենալ , արդեն զարգացած լինել որ կարողանաս Նիրվանային հասնել, այլ կերպ անհնար է հասնել Նիրվանա:
Նիրվանա նույնպես նշանակում է Նիրգունա, (նյութական գոյավիճակներից ազատ), կամ Վիշուդհա Սատվա, Բացարձակ Առաքինություն, որը Հոգևոր վիճակն է...
Հ.Գ.
կարդացեք Բհագավադ Գիտան ինչպես որ է գիրքը կհամոզվեք ամեն ինչում...
Բարին ձեզ հետ...

----------


## dandurov

Կարդացեք Բուդդիզմի մասին այստեղ  -  http://buddhism.am/e107/request.php?45
Սա վերջերս հայերեն թառգմանվաց գիրք է: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Narinfinity

> [COLOR="Red"]
> Նիր նշանակում է դուրս, իսկ Վանա նշանակում է նյութական տիեզերք, նիրվանա նշանակում է դուրս գալ նյութական տիեզերքից, 
> Այո իհարկե կատարյալ ազատություն, և այո Նիրվանան անվերջ է, բայց քանի որ Բուդդհան ուսուցանում է Գերագույնի Անանձնական ասպեկտը, և անուղղակիորեն տանում է դեպի Բացարձակը, ապա ճանապարհը շատ է երկարում և հասնել Նիրվանայի դառնում է անհնար կամ հազվագյուտ ամձանց կարող է հաջողվել դա...
> 
> Նիրվանան դա հենց Գերագույնին հասնելն է, երբ մարդ լքում է նյութական մարմինը և եթե հասել ե կատարելիության իր ճգնություններում ապա նա կարող է հասնել Նիրվանայի...
> 
> Նիրվանայի մեջ ուժեր չեն գտնում, այլ մինչև Նիրվանա պետք է ուժեր ունենալ , արդեն զարգացած լինել որ կարողանաս Նիրվանային հասնել, այլ կերպ անհնար է հասնել Նիրվանա:
> Բարին ձեզ հետ...


Նիրվանան դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է, և այն կախված չէ փոփոխություններից ու շարժումից, այն շարժումից ու փոփոխություններից, որոնք առկա են էակների և օբյեկտիվ իրականության աշխարհում և որոնցով գոյատևում է տիեզերքը, 
այո մինչև նիրվանային հասնելը ուժեր են պետք, որոնց շնորհիվ հնարավոր կլինի անցնել դեպի "անփոփոխ ճշմարտություն" տանող ճանապարհը...
նրան հասնելու ճանապարհը մարդը կարող է գտնել միայն իր ներսում, իր ուժերի շնորհիվ, իսկ նիրվանային հնարավոր է միայն ձգտել, քայլել դեպի այն տանող արահետով,  և անվերջ, քանի-որ նիրվանային հասնելու դեպքում կորում է ամեն ձգտման իմաստը, բացարձակ ճշմարտությունը դա վերջի վերջն է...

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Նիրվանան դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է, և այն կախված չէ փոփոխություններից ու շարժումից, այն շարժումից ու փոփոխություններից, որոնք առկա են էակների և օբյեկտիվ իրականության աշխարհում և որոնցով գոյատևում է տիեզերքը,


Ինչ՞պես էս պատկերացնում Նիրվանան, այդ բացարձակ Ճշմարտությունը...

----------


## Սելավի

[quote=յոգի;1705994]


> Ինչ՞պես էս պատկերացնում Նիրվանան, այդ բացարձակ Ճշմարտությունը...


Դա  քո  Աստվածային  լինելու  բացարձակ  գիտակցություննա:  Քո  միաձուլումն  է  քո  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  հետ:  Այդ  վիճակի  մեջ  դու  ինքդ  հասկանում  էս  որ  դու  էս  հենց  Արարիչը  և   այս  ամենը  մեկ  ամբողջություն  է, դու  էլ  այդ  ամբողջության  մի  մասնիկը, (որին  Աստված  են  կոչում)  որն  էլ    մարդը  իր  ինտելեկտուալով  բաժանել  է  տարբեր  հասկացողությունների:

----------


## Ման

Arisol աշխարհում եղած բազմաթիվ ուսմունքներից ինչու քեզ հրապուրել հենց բուդդիզմը

----------


## Narinfinity

[quote=յոգի;1705994]


> Ինչ՞պես էս պատկերացնում Նիրվանան, այդ բացարձակ Ճշմարտությունը...


Նիրվանան այն վիճակն է, երբ չկա հարաբերականություն և պայմանականություն և փոփոխականություն, կարծես մի պահ ժամանակը կանգ է առել, և այդ ակնթարթում համակարգն ու իր մեջ տարրերը ունենում են իրենց անփոփոխ, կայուն, բացարձակ էությունը, վիճակը, այսինքն` այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ իրականում, ազատ, անկախ ամեն մնացածից կան... գուցե զրոյական և չեզոք վիճակի նման է դա... երբ էներգիան չի անցնում մի վիճակից մյուսին, այլ մնում է իրեն հատուկ` նիրվանայի, "ճշմարիտ" կամ "իրական", ազատ, կատարյալ վիճակում...

----------


## յոգի

[quote=Սելավի;1706167]


> Դա  քո  Աստվածային  լինելու  բացարձակ  գիտակցություննա:  
> Հարգելի Սելավի համաձայն եմ այս մտքիտ հետ ««Դա  քո  Աստվածային  լինելու  բացարձակ  գիտակցություննա: »» Սելավի ջան ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում Նիրվանայի իմաստը, իմ երկար տարիների ուսումնասիրությունը և յոգայի կատարումը ինձ շատ է օգնել հասկանալու այդ Բացարձակ Ճշմարտությունը, Այդ Բացարձակը շատ ավելի է քան դուք կարող եք ձեզ պատկերացնել...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Քո  միաձուլումն  է  քո  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  հետ:  Այդ  վիճակի  մեջ  դու  ինքդ  հասկանում  էս  որ  դու  էս  հենց  Արարիչը  և   այս  ամենը  մեկ  ամբողջություն  է, դու  էլ  այդ  ամբողջության  մի  մասնիկը, (որին  Աստված  են  կոչում)  որն  էլ    մարդը  իր  ինտելեկտուալով  բաժանել  է  տարբեր  հասկացողությունների:


Բայց այս միտքը իրական Բուդդիստական է, բայց ոչ Բուդդհայի ասածը, կամ իրական Իմպերսոնալ (անանձնական) կամ Մայավադիզմ, որը նշանակում է հենց քո ասածը, 
Միաձուլումը Բարձրագույնի հետ մարդ երբեք չի կորցնում իր Անհատականությունը, Նիրվանա այլ բառերով կոչվում է Մուկտի- ազատագրում, Մուկտին կարող է լինել իմպերսոնալ(անանձնական) և պերսոնալ(անձնական), Իմպերսոնալ Ասպեկտը դա Բրահմաջյոտին է, որտեղ թվում է թէ տեղի է ունենում այդ քո ասած միաձուլումը, 
Քո Ես-ը դա քո Ես-ն է, այսինքը Դու ինքտ էս, իսկ Բարձրագույն Ես-ը Դա Բացարձակն է, Գըրագույնն է, Նիրվանայի Տիրակալն է և Աղբույրը, Բոդդհայի ասած Նիրվանան դա Անձնական ասպեկտն է Գերագույնի, բայց բուդդիստները հասկանում են միյայն անանձնական ասպեկտը...
Այդ քո ասած վիճակի մեջ Ես-ը երբեք չի մտածում թե ինքն է արարիչը, այլ Նա տեսնում է թե ինչքան փոքրիկ է համեմատած Բարձրագույնի հետ...
Այդպես մտածում են միյայն մայավադաները, որոնք ասում են թե նրանք հավասար են Գերագույնին կամ նրանք էլ են գերագույնը, ...

----------


## յոգի

[quote=Narinfinity;1706260]


> Նիրվանան այն վիճակն է, երբ չկա հարաբերականություն և պայմանականություն և փոփոխականություն, կարծես մի պահ ժամանակը կանգ է առել, և այդ ակնթարթում համակարգն ու իր մեջ տարրերը ունենում են իրենց անփոփոխ, կայուն, բացարձակ էությունը, վիճակը, այսինքն` այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ իրականում, ազատ, անկախ ամեն մնացածից կան... գուցե զրոյական և չեզոք վիճակի նման է դա... երբ էներգիան չի անցնում մի վիճակից մյուսին, այլ մնում է իրեն հատուկ` նիրվանայի, "ճշմարիտ" կամ "իրական", ազատ, կատարյալ վիճակում...


Այս քո ասածը Բրահմաջյոտին է, Նիրվանայի անանձնական վիճակը, որտըղ Էակը ընկնելով հենց դա է տեղի ունենում, թվում է թէ մարդ կորցրել է իր ինքնությունը և քո ասածները...
Բայց այդ վիճակը ժամանակավոր վիճակ է, որովհետև Էակը, կամ ԵՍ-ը երբեք չի դաթարում ցանկանալուց, Էակի անբաժան մասնիկը դա վայելքն է, ցանկանալն է, սիրելն է և սիրվելն է, ցանկացած վիճակում այս ամենը առկա է Էակի կամ հոգու մեջ, այդ պատճառով քո ասածը չի համապատասխանում Անձնական Նիրվանային այլ դա անանձնականություն է...
Բուդդայի փիլիսոփայությունը նախատեսված է հատկապես անհավատների և աթեիստների համար,  որոնք կարող են անուղակի ձևով հասնել Նիրվանայի, որի հիմքը Դա Աստծո Գերագույն Անհատականությունն է, Ե Բուդդհան հատուկ չի խոսել Աստծո մասին, լինելով գթասիրտ անհավատների համար Նա այդպիսի փիլիսոփայություն է տվել...
Իրական Նիրվանան Դա Հոգևոր Բարձրագույն վիճակն է , երբ մարդ գտնում է իր կապը Գերագույնի հետ...

----------


## Սելավի

Յոգի  ջան  ես  իրականում  չգիտեմ  այդ  քո  արտահայտած   «դժվար»  բառերի  իմաստը:
Սակայն  մեր   առօրյա   խոսքերով  եթե  ասեմ,  այդ  Գերագույն  Աստվածը  որ  ասում  էս,  դա  ամբողջ  տեսանելի  և  անտեսանելի  աշխարհների   միասնականության  գիտակցություննա:  
Երբ  դու  աշխարհ  էս  գալիս  ֆիզիկական  մարմին  էս  հագնում,  դու  հենց  այդ  Գերագույնից  էս  պոկվում,  սակայն  Ձեր  միջև  անտեսանելի  և  ուղեղին  դեռ  չհասանելի  բազմաթիվ  կապերով  դու  կապնված  էս   քո  ՏԱՆ  հետ,  դու  երբեք՝  անգամ  կես  վարկիան  մենակ  չէս  լինում  այստեղ,  քեզ  այստեղ  ուղեկցում  են  մի  քանի  հրեշտակներ:
Դու  ինքդ  էս  քո  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  հետ  որոշում  թե  Ձեզ  ինչպիսի  փորձ  է  պետք,  և  ապա  որոշում  էս  թե  որտեղ  գնաս  այդ  փորձը  ձեռք  բերելու  համար: Նախորոք  պլանավորելով  բոլոր   դրվագները  և   դիպվածքները: 
Քո  բարձրագույն   ԵՍ-ից  միայն  դու  չես  որ  առանձնանում  էս,   որպեսզի  փորձ  ձեռք  բերես,  այլ  կան  նաև  մի  քանի  կտորներ  ևս,  որոնք  էլ  ուրիշ  աշխարհներում  են  փորձ  ձեռք  բերում:
Շատ  քիչ  է  լինում  որ  նույն  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  երկու   կտորներ  նույն  աշխարհում  ապրեն,  հակառակ  դեպքում   նրանք  մագնիսի  նման  ձգվում  են  իրար  և  վայելում  կատարելություն  և   դա  խանգարում  է,  որպեսզի  այդ  կտորները      համապատասխան  փորձ  կուտակեն: 
Երբ  կկարողանաս  քո  աստրալ  մարմնով  շրջագայես,  շատ  ավելի  բաներ  պարզ  կլինի  քեզ:  Թեկուզ  հենց  այն,  թե  ինչու  ենք  ուզում  զանազան  փորձեր  ձեռք  բերել:  

Հիմա  ես  չգիտեմ  սա  Բուդայականա,  թե  էլի  ինչ  որ  ուրիշ  անվանումներ  ունի,  բայց  ես  ինքս   սրան  ճշմարտություն  եմ  անվանում,  քանզի  իմ  սիրտն  է  այս  ամենը  ինձ  սովորացրել:

Որպեսզի  գրածս  պարզ  լինի  նայի  կյանքի  ծաղիկ  կոչվող  պատկերին  որոնք  բազմաթիվ  շրջանակներ  են  իրար  հետ  շաղկապված:  Սա  խորհրդանշում  է  մեկ  ամբողջությունը  որին  անվանում  են  Գերագուրն   Աստված,  կամ  էլ  կարողա  տարբեր  մարդիկ  տարբեր  անվանումներ  տան,  դա  այդքան  էլ  էական  չէ,  իսկ  այդ  բազմաթիվ   փոքրիկ  շրջանականերն  էլ  դրանք  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-րն  են,  որոնք    էլ  իրենց  հերթին  բաժանվում  են  մի    քանի  կտորների,  որից  մեկն  էլ  դու  էս:

Այս  պատկերը  հանդիպում  է   ողջ  տիեզերքում,  ինչպես  նաև    մեր   աշխարհի   ցանկացած  քաղաքակրթությունում,  սակայն  քչերը  գիտեն  թե  դա  ինչ  է  նշանակում:

----------

յոգի (05.06.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Անկեղծ ասած բոլոր գրառումները չկարդացի, բայց հարկ համարեցի նշել....
Իզուր ջանքեր եք թափում, Հայաստանում իմաստ չունի տարածել այս ձեր ուսմունքը, ..... բայց ուզում եմ շեշտել
այս ուսմունքը Հայաստանում նոր չէ, կոմունիստներն էլ նույնն էին քարոզում, անգամ բռնի ուժով այս գաղափարախոսությունը մտցրին մարդկանց մեջ։ Նրանք էլ ձեր նման ասում էին եթե սեփականությունը խլենք անհատներից տանք պետությանը, կլինի հավասարություն, եղբայրություն, հացն առատ ու էժան կլինի, մարդիկ կապրեն ուրախ ու երջանիկ։ Հա դուք մի քիչ փոխած եք ասում, ասում եք եթե ցանկությունները դադարեն, նույնն է ձգտում չունենաք, Հախվերդյանը տեղին էր երգում. "եղիր հեզ բանող եզ..." երգը։ Վերջապես մարդիկ կունենան այն ինչ իրենց պետք է երջանիկ լինելու համար, վերջում էլ փերիներ են ստանում չէ կարծեմ, որպես պարգև։ Ծիծաղելի է։ Չմոռանամ ասել որ Եհովայի վկաններն էլ նույնն են քարոզում, բայց այդքան էլ շատ չեն, չնայած տնետուն են անում ու իրանց նմաններին տանում իրանց հետ։
Մի խաբվեք, սրանք բոլորը մոլորություններ են, ոչ մի մարդ իր մեջ բնակվող հավիտենական կյանք չունի, մարդն այն օրվանից երբ մեղանչեց կորցրեց Աստծուն, նույնն է որ կորցրեց կյանքը, բոլոր մարդիկ կորուստ են գնալու եթե չապաշխարեն, լինեն մեծ թե փոքր, տիրապետեն ցանկություններին թե լինի հակառակը։

----------

Կտրուկ (05.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Անկեղծ ասած բոլոր գրառումները չկարդացի, բայց հարկ համարեցի նշել....
> .....։


....
Մի  բան  էլ  ավելացնեմ,  ինձ  թվում  է   միայն  մեր  կարգի  պետություններում  են  այսքան  խիստ  և  ագրեսիվ  ձևակերպումներով  մարդկանց  մեջ  տարբերություններ  դնում,  ասելով՝  ես  քրիստոնեա եմ,  նա  մուսուլման, սա  բուդիստ,  ու  ինքնավստահ  ամեն  մեկը  պնդում  է  որ   իր  իմացած  ուսմունքը  կամ  կրոնն   է  միակ  ճիշտը:
Որոշ  թեմաների  հետևելով  համոզվեցի  որ  եթե  անգամ  ամբողջ  աշխարհը  քրիստոնեա  լինի,  միևնույնն  է,  նրանք  էլ  կբաժանվեն  տարբեր  խմբավորումների,  որպեսզի  էս  անգամ  էլ  իրար  ապացուցեն,  թե  ում  խմբավորումն  է  քայլում  ճիշտ  ճանապարհով: 
 Ինչպես  նաև  համոզվեցի  որ  շատերը  Սուրբ  Գրքերը  կարդում  են  ոչ  թե   իմաստությունը  հասկանան՝  այլ  կարդում  են  որ  մեկ  ուրիշ  քրիստոնեայի  կամ  ցանկացած  ուսմունք  հարողի   հանդիպելուց   սպոռ  անեն,  բանավեճի  բռնվեն  ու  ապացուցեն  որ  ինքը  ավելի  կատարիալ  է  տիրապետում  Աստծու  խոսքին  քան  իր  դիմացի  շեղվածը  (  սա  փափուկ  տարբերակով,  իսկ  կոպիտ  տարբերակով  սատանան)     որը   նույն  պես  քրիստոնեա  է:  Սրանք  միկռոէլեմենտի   դրսևորման  դասական  օրինակներ  են:
Հույսով  եմ  ճիշտ  կհասկանաս  արձագանքիս  իմաստը   սիրելի  Հրայր:
Բոլորը  չեն  կարող  նույն  ճաշակն  ու  համոզմունքը  ունենան,  մարդիկ  տարբեր  եղանակներով  են  հասնում  կատարելության:  Մարդիկ   իրենց   համար  հենց  այն  ճանապարհն  են  ընտրում,  որտեղ  զգում  են  իրենց  սրտի  թրթիռի  համապատասխանությունը:  Դու  դա  զգում  էս   Քրիստոնեական  ուսմունքում,   բարի՝  զգա,  մեկ  ուրիշն  էլ  բուդայական  ուսմունքում  է  զգում  իր  սրտի  կանչը....:

----------

Jarre (05.06.2009), Tig (05.06.2009), յոգի (05.06.2009), Ուլուանա (05.06.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական.* *Մոդերավորման նպատակով թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է:* 
...
* Թեման վերաբացվում է: Վիրավորական արտահայտությունները խմբագրվել են, և տրվել է մոդերատորական համապատասխան զգուշացում: Խմբագրվել կամ ջնջվել են նաև վերոնշյալ արտահայտություններին արձագանքած մարդկանց գրառումները (նշեմ, որ այսուհետ նման գրառումները նույնպես նկատելու եմ որպես խախտում, հետևաբար խորհուրդ կտայի նման դեպքերում օգտվել տեղեկացման համակարգից): Իսկ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեխափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա։*

----------


## Hrayr

Եղբա՛յր, մենք կարծեմ նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում....
Ասում եմ չէ,կոմունիստներն էլ են նույնն ասում,կապիտալիստներն էլ, ու բոլորը...
Բոլորը խոսում են տարբեր լեզուներով ում ինչպես հարմար է, ու իրեն միանում են նույն մտածելակերպի մարդիկ... Եթե միայն քրիստոնյաներ լինեին իրոք կբաժանվեին տարբեր խմբերի, ինչպես շատ դեպքերում այդպես էլ լինում է...
Սիրելի եղբայր, սրա պատճառն այն է որ մարդիկ ընդունում են մարդու վկայությունը, այն է, եթե կարողանաս գրավել քո ցանկությունները և ոչնչացնել կհասնենս նիրվանայի և կստանաս պարգև որոշակի փերիներ կախված քո մակարդակից, մյուսն ասում է,եթե սոցիալիզմ լինի ամեն բան լավ կլինի, մյուսն ասում է եթե Աստված թագավոր լինի գառն ու Առյուծն էլ իրար հետ խոտ ուտեն մենք էլ երջանիկ կապրենկ։ Կարող ենք այսպես անվերջ շարունակել մինչև անգամ բաժակաճառ ասելուց մարդիկ մարդու վկայություն են տալիս, հացին եժանություն, լիություն, առողջություն խաղաղությունմ, մենք էլայսպիսի սեղաններից անպակաս։ Մի հատ լավ եղբայր ունենք ինքն է սրա մասին լավ խոսում, սրանք մարդու վկայություններ են, սա նա է որ սատանան խաբեց ասելով աստվածների պես կլինեք։ Հասկացեք սա մարդու վկայություն է....
Իսկ որն է Աստծո վկայությունը. 
Եվ վկայությունը այս է, որ Աստված մեզի հավիտենական կյանք տվավ ու այս կյանքը անոր Որդիին մեջն է։ Ան որ որդին ընդունած է կյանքն ունի և ան որ Աստծո Որդին ընդունած չէ կյանք չունի։ Հովհ 5:11-12
Հիմա եթե կուզես հակառակվել խնդրեմ, ես գիտեմ որ սա չշմարտություն է, որդուն ընդունել է պետք այլապես ամեն ինչ կկորցնես....

----------


## Չամիչ

Հարգելի  ժողովուրդ, կարծում եմ  շատ  կրոններ  իրենց բնույթով  մարդկության  համար  վտանգավոր են:Բացատրեմ  ինչու: Մարդուն  ծնված  օրվանից  ներշնչում են  որ  սա  մեղավոր  աշխարհ է,  որ  մարդը  անզոր  մեղավոր  էակ է: Հենց  սա է  պատճառը որ  մեր  աշխարհը  նման  քաոսային  վիճակում է:Ո՞վ  կուզենա  տերը  զգալ  մի  աշխարհի  որտեղ  տիրում է  մեղքը:  եվ ինչպես  կարող է  անզոր  եվ  մեղավոր  մարդը  հայտնվել  տիրոջ  դերում:Վերեվ  Աստված  կա, թող  նա էլ  պատասխան  կրի  իր  ստեղծած աշխարհի  համար:




> Հիմա եթե կուզես հակառակվել խնդրեմ, ես գիտեմ որ սա չշմարտություն է, որդուն ընդունել է պետք այլապես ամեն ինչ կկորցնես....


Եվ ինչքա՞ն  կարելի  է  մարդկանց  ներշնչել  սեփական  անձի  ոչնչության  գաղափարը:

Անձամբ ես ընդունում եմ  ինչպես  Հիսուսին  այնպես էլ Բուդդային, բայց  երբեք  չեմ  փորձում  դիմացինիս  ներշնչել  որ  եթե Հիսուսի  անունը  ամբողջ  օրը  շուրթերիդ  չէ, ուրեմն  դու  ոչինչ ես:

կարծես  ես  ավելի  լավ  կարծիքի  եմ  Հիսուսի  մասին քան  մոլեռանդ  Քրիստոնյաները:

----------

յոգի (06.06.2009), Ուլուանա (05.06.2009), Սելավի (06.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անկեղծ ասած բոլոր գրառումները չկարդացի, բայց հարկ համարեցի նշել....


Էդ դեպքում ես էլ հարկ եմ համարում նշել, որ առանց ինչ–որ երևույթին ծանոթ լինելու, առանց դրա մասին պատկերացում ունենալու այն քննադատելն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անլուրջ զբաղմունք է։ 



> Իզուր ջանքեր եք թափում, Հայաստանում իմաստ չունի տարածել այս ձեր ուսմունքը, ..... բայց ուզում եմ շեշտել
> այս ուսմունքը Հայաստանում նոր չէ, *կոմունիստներն էլ նույնն էին քարոզում*, անգամ *բռնի ուժով այս գաղափարախոսությունը մտցրին մարդկանց մեջ*։ *Նրանք էլ ձեր նման ասում էին եթե սեփականությունը խլենք անհատներից տանք պետությանը*, կլինի հավասարություն, եղբայրություն, հացն առատ ու էժան կլինի, մարդիկ կապրեն ուրախ ու երջանիկ։


Բուդդիզմը կոմունիզմի հետ համեմատությունդ, հատկապես նշածդ գաղափարների հիման վրա, ուղղակի անհեթեթ է։ Նախ բռնի ուժի կիրառումը պակաս խորթ չէ բուդդիզմի գաղափարախոսությանը, քան, օրինակ, քրիստոնեությանը։ Բացի դրանից, էդ որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել կամ լսել, թե բուդդիզմը քարոզում է  որևէ բան խլել ինչ–որ մեկից ու տալ ուրիշին։ Ու ընդհանրապես արածդ համեմատություններն ինչի՞ վրա են հիմնված, որտեղի՞ց են վերցված։ Ինչու՞ ես առանց տվյալ ոլորտի մասին համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունենալու ինչ–որ միֆերով թյուրիմացության մեջ գցում չիմացողներին։



> Հա դուք մի քիչ փոխած եք ասում, ասում եք եթե ցանկությունները դադարեն, նույնն է ձգտում չունենաք, Հախվերդյանը տեղին էր երգում. "եղիր հեզ բանող եզ..." երգը։


Ցանկություն, ձգտում, բանող եզ... Լրիվ խառնեցիր իրար... Հախվերդյանն իսկապես տեղին է երգում, միայն թե քո՝այդ երգի մեջբերումը տվյալ համատեքստում տեղին չէր, քանի որ կապ չուներ քննարկվող նյութի հետ։ Ախր էստեղից–էնտեղից կցկտուր լսած աղավաղված ու իրականության հետ կապը կորցրած ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա չի կարելի նման համոզվածությամբ հակաքարոզ անել։ 



> Վերջապես մարդիկ կունենան այն ինչ իրենց պետք է երջանիկ լինելու համար, *վերջում էլ փերիներ են ստանում չէ կարծեմ, որպես պարգև*։ Ծիծաղելի է։


Չէ, սխալ գիտես, փերիներ չեն ստանում։ Փերիները լրիվ ուրիշ հեքիաթից են։ Էլի խառնել ես։ 



> Չմոռանամ ասել որ Եհովայի վկաններն էլ նույնն են քարոզում, բայց այդքան էլ շատ չեն, չնայած տնետուն են անում ու իրանց նմաններին տանում իրանց հետ։


Եհովայի վկաներն էլ, քրիստոնյաներն էլ, մյուսներն էլ՝ բոլորն էլ նույնն են անում՝ փորձում են հնարավորինս շատ մարդ տանել իրենց հետևից, քանի որ համոզված են իրենց կրոնի, ուսմունքի, գաղափարի ճշմարտացիության մեջ և ուզում են ուրիշներին էլ ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնել։ Դրանում ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չկա։ Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ դու ունես այդ իրավունքը, իսկ մյուսները՝ ոչ։ Կարո՞ղ ես՝ հիմնավորի՛ր, քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդներով համոզի՛ր, որ քո ցույց տված ճանապարհն է ճիշտ, մյուսներինը՝ սխալ, բայց սխալ տեղեկություններով մի՛ վարկաբեկիր քոնից տարբեր ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն։

----------

յոգի (06.06.2009), Չամիչ (05.06.2009), Սելավի (06.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (06.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Յոգի  ջան  ես  իրականում  չգիտեմ  այդ  քո  արտահայտած   «դժվար»  բառերի  իմաստը:
> Սակայն  մեր   առօրյա   խոսքերով  եթե  ասեմ,  այդ  Գերագույն  Աստվածը  որ  ասում  էս,  դա  ամբողջ  տեսանելի  և  անտեսանելի  աշխարհների   միասնականության  գիտակցություննա:   
> Սելավի ջան միգուցե չգիտես իմ այդ դժվար արտահայտած բառերի  իմաստը, բայց շատ էլ լավ բացատրել ես ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Շատ  քիչ  է  լինում  որ  նույն  բարձրագույն  ԵՍ-ի  երկու   կտորներ  նույն  աշխարհում  ապրեն,  հակառակ  դեպքում   նրանք  մագնիսի  նման  ձգվում  են  իրար  և  վայելում  կատարելություն  և   դա  խանգարում  է,  որպեսզի  այդ  կտորները      համապատասխան  փորձ  կուտակեն:
> ...


Այս պատկերը Մանդալա է կարելի է համեմատել մի հատակագծի հետ, որը կոչվում է Բհուր-Բհուվա- սվարգա լոկա, այսինքը՛ երկիրը, ներքին մոլորակնային համակարգեր և սվարգա- բարձրագույնը...

----------


## Սելավի

Յոգի  ջան  ճիշտն  ասած     նպատակահարմար   չեմ  գտնում  ծավալվել  այդ  քո  կողմից  մատնանշած  հարցերի  շուրջ,  որոնք  քեզ  անհասկանալի  են  մնացել,  որովհետև  նախ  շատ  ծավալուն  բաներ  պիտի  գրեմ,  երկրորդն  էլ  այդ  գրելուս  ընթացքում  կրկին  առաջանալու  են  շատ  տարբեր  հարցեր,  որոնք  նույն  պես  պարզաբանելու  և  բացատրելու  կարիք  են  զգալու:    
 Կլինի   արի  ես  քեզ  մի  հրաշալի   գիրք  ասեմ  կարդա  ու  քո  հարցի  պատասխանը  կգտնես  այդտեղ:    
Կարդա   	Тия Александер – Год 2150  այս  գիրքը  մարդկությանը  տրվելա   չենելինգի  միջոցով,  որպեսզի  նկարագրվի  թե  մարդկությունը  դեպի  ուր  է  գնում  և  ինչ  քվանտային  թռիչք  է  տեղի  ունենալու  մարդկանց  գիտակցություններում  մոտ  ապագայում:  Ու  ոչ  միայն  քեզ  եմ  խորհուրդ  տալիս  կարդալ,  ուզում  եմ  որ  ողջ  մարդկությունը  ծանոթ  լինի  այդ  գրքին:  Իսկ  եթե  կան  մարդիկ  որոնք  արդեն  կարդացել  են,  շատ  կուզենամ  լսել  կարծիքներ  այդ  գրքի  վերաբերյալ:   

Իսկ  հաջորդ  հարցիդ  որը  վերաբերվում  է  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությանը,  նայի  հղման  այս  հատվածը,  շատ  պատկերավոր  նկարագրում  է  թե  ինչ  է  դա  և  ինչպես  է  տեղի  ունենում:   Այս  ֆիլմը  6  հատվածից  է  բաղկացած  եթե  հնարավորություն  ունես  վեցն  էլ  նայի,  սա  չորրորդ  հատվածն  է:  Այդ  բոլոր  բաները  ինչ  որ   կտեսնես,  համենայնդեպս   ինձ  համար  դրանք   բացարձակ   ճշմարտություններ  են:

----------


## Hrayr

> Էդ դեպքում ես էլ հարկ եմ համարում նշել, որ առանց ինչ–որ երևույթին ծանոթ լինելու, առանց դրա մասին պատկերացում ունենալու այն քննադատելն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, անլուրջ զբաղմունք է։


Ուլուանա ջան դու որ ֆոռումում մասնակցում ես ամբողջ գրառումնե՞րն ես կարդում....

Չէի ուզում պատասխանել գրառմանդ բայց նկատելով որ շատերն են քեզ նման մտածում փորձում եմ մեկ անգամ ևս շեշտադրել....



> Բուդդիզմը կոմունիզմի հետ համեմատությունդ, հատկապես նշածդ գաղափարների հիման վրա, ուղղակի անհեթեթ է։ Նախ բռնի ուժի կիրառումը պակաս խորթ չէ բուդդիզմի գաղափարախոսությանը, քան, օրինակ, քրիստոնեությանը։ Բացի դրանից, էդ որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել կամ լսել, թե բուդդիզմը քարոզում է  որևէ բան խլել ինչ–որ մեկից ու տալ ուրիշին։ Ու ընդհանրապես արածդ համեմատություններն ինչի՞ վրա են հիմնված, որտեղի՞ց են վերցված։ Ինչու՞ ես առանց տվյալ ոլորտի մասին համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունենալու ինչ–որ միֆերով թյուրիմացության մեջ գցում չիմացողներին։


Բոլոր կրանների ու բոլոր բաների հիկքը արմատը նույնն է , եթե դուք չեք տեսնում դա մի հերքեք պնդումը, նիգուցե դուք Աստծո ասածներին չեք հավատում ստախոս հանելով նրան, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այն ինչ ասել է ճիշտ չէ։ Ավելին Սողոմոնն ասում էր. Կրնա ըսվիլ թե ասիկա նոր է... բոլոր կրոններն ու քաղաքասոցիալական ուղղությունները նույն հիմքն ունեն.... Այս անգամ էլ չխառնեք կրոնի մասին եմ խոսում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չէ, դա ապրելակերպ է ուղակի մարդիկ համանուն կրոն էլ են մեջտեղ բերել խառնաշփոթն ավելի մեծացնելու համար



> Ցանկություն, ձգտում, բանող եզ... Լրիվ խառնեցիր իրար... Հախվերդյանն իսկապես տեղին է երգում, միայն թե քո՝այդ երգի մեջբերումը տվյալ համատեքստում տեղին չէր, քանի որ կապ չուներ քննարկվող նյութի հետ։ Ախր էստեղից–էնտեղից կցկտուր լսած աղավաղված ու իրականության հետ կապը կորցրած ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա չի կարելի նման համոզվածությամբ հակաքարոզ անել։ 
> 
> Չէ, սխալ գիտես, փերիներ չեն ստանում։ Փերիները լրիվ ուրիշ հեքիաթից են։ Էլի խառնել ես։


Հա, մանրամասը տեղյակ չեմ, բայց քո գրածից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել որ քո համեմատ քաջատեղյակ եմ, նիրվանաներում փերիներ են ստանում որպես պարգև, եթե չեմ սխալվում կանանց էլ նորմալ մարդու տեղ չեն դնում, խորհուրդ կտայի դա էլ ճշտեիք...
Իսկ համեմատությունները ոչ մի սխալմունք չեն պարունակում...



> Եհովայի վկաներն էլ, քրիստոնյաներն էլ, մյուսներն էլ՝ բոլորն էլ նույնն են անում՝ փորձում են հնարավորինս շատ մարդ տանել իրենց հետևից, քանի որ համոզված են իրենց կրոնի, ուսմունքի, գաղափարի ճշմարտացիության մեջ և ուզում են ուրիշներին էլ ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնել։ Դրանում ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չկա։ Ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ դու ունես այդ իրավունքը, իսկ մյուսները՝ ոչ։ Կարո՞ղ ես՝ հիմնավորի՛ր, քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդներով համոզի՛ր, որ քո ցույց տված ճանապարհն է ճիշտ, մյուսներինը՝ սխալ, բայց սխալ տեղեկություններով մի՛ վարկաբեկիր քոնից տարբեր ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն։


Վերջապես ձեր գործն է կարող եք մինչև վերջ հակառակվեք, բայց կգա մի օր երբ բոլորը կխոնարվեն Բարձյալի առաջ ու Տեր կդավանեն նրան....
Ժողովուրդ ձեր համար եմ ասում, ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում, մեծամտություն մի արեք, մի հատ քննեք, ես չեմ ասում ֆանատիկորեն հավատացեք իմ ասածներին, բայց գոնե մի անգամ քննեք տեսեք ինչ է կատարվում շուրջը... 
Եթե առողջ քննարկումների պատրաստ եք խնդրեմ գրեք միասին հասկանանք ինչն ինչ է....

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  ճիշտն  ասած     նպատակահարմար   չեմ  գտնում  ծավալվել  այդ  քո  կողմից  մատնանշած  հարցերի  շուրջ,  որոնք  քեզ  անհասկանալի  են  մնացել,  որովհետև  նախ  շատ  ծավալուն  բաներ  պիտի  գրեմ,  երկրորդն  էլ  այդ  գրելուս  ընթացքում  կրկին  առաջանալու  են  շատ  տարբեր  հարցեր,  որոնք  նույն  պես  պարզաբանելու  և  բացատրելու  կարիք  են  զգալու:    
>  Կլինի   արի  ես  քեզ  մի  հրաշալի   գիրք  ասեմ  կարդա  ու  քո  հարցի  պատասխանը  կգտնես  այդտեղ:    
> Կարդա   	Тия Александер – Год 2150  այս  գիրքը  մարդկությանը  տրվելա   չենելինգի  միջոցով,  որպեսզի  նկարագրվի  թե  մարդկությունը  դեպի  ուր  է  գնում  և  ինչ  քվանտային  թռիչք  է  տեղի  ունենալու  մարդկանց  գիտակցություններում  մոտ  ապագայում:  Ու  ոչ  միայն  քեզ  եմ  խորհուրդ  տալիս  կարդալ,  ուզում  եմ  որ  ողջ  մարդկությունը  ծանոթ  լինի  այդ  գրքին:  Իսկ  եթե  կան  մարդիկ  որոնք  արդեն  կարդացել  են,  շատ  կուզենամ  լսել  կարծիքներ  այդ  գրքի  վերաբերյալ:   
> 
> Իսկ  հաջորդ  հարցիդ  որը  վերաբերվում  է  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությանը,  նայի  հղման  այս  հատվածը,  շատ  պատկերավոր  նկարագրում  է  թե  ինչ  է  դա  և  ինչպես  է  տեղի  ունենում:   Այս  ֆիլմը  6  հատվածից  է  բաղկացած  եթե  հնարավորություն  ունես  վեցն  էլ  նայի,  սա  չորրորդ  հատվածն  է:  Այդ  բոլոր  բաները  ինչ  որ   կտեսնես,  համենայնդեպս   ինձ  համար  դրանք   բացարձակ   ճշմարտություններ  են:  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daf0itAZ_fA


Հարգելի Սելավի, իրականում ես այդ հարցերի պատասխանը գիտեմ, պարզապէս ուզում էի լսել քո անձնական հասկացողությունը այդ մասին...
Աստրալի մասին էլ բավականին գիտելիք ունեմ...




> Կլինի   արի  ես  քեզ  մի  հրաշալի   գիրք  ասեմ  կարդա  ու  քո  հարցի  պատասխանը  կգտնես  այդտեղ:    
> Կարդա   	Тия Александер – Год 2150  այս  գիրքը  մարդկությանը  տրվելա   չենելինգի  միջոցով,  որպեսզի  նկարագրվի  թե  մարդկությունը  դեպի  ուր  է  գնում  և  ինչ  քվանտային  թռիչք  է  տեղի  ունենալու  մարդկանց  գիտակցություններում  մոտ  ապագայում:


Ուզում ես ասել որ այդ գրքի հեղինակը կատարյալ ձևով ստացել է հաղորդակցություն Ապագայի մասին Չանեիլինգի միջոցով և դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է՞...
Ապագայի մասին շատ շատերն են սխալվել, բայց դա անհնարին չե իմանալ...
Իսկ երրորդ աչքի բացումը և Աստրալ դուրս գալը այդքան էլ հասարակ բան չե, դա համարյա անհնար է այս դարաշրջանում, շատերին եմ հանդիպել նման սպեկուլյացյա անելիս, նրանք պարզպես շառլատաններ են...
Այդ բոլորի հիմքը Յոգան է, այսինքը Հատհա և հետո Աշտանգա յոգաների կատարելագործումը հասցնում է աստրալի և երրորդ աչքի բացման, այդ ջամանակ մարդ կարող է տեսնել անցյալը և ապագան, որոնք կոչվում են Տրի Կալա Գյա, (տրի-երեք, կալա-ժամանակ, գյա-գիտակից), բացի դրանից կա նաև Բհրիգու Սամհիտա, որը Բհրիգու Մունին է գրել և համարվում է Վեդա, որտղ մարդ կարող է սովորել տեսնել անցյալը ,ներկան և ապագան...
Ստեղ էլ է պետք օգտագործել բանականությունը և ոչ թե միտքը ճիշտա հասկանալու համար, թե ինչը ինչ անուն ունի...

----------


## յոգի

> Ուլուանա ջան դու որ ֆոռումում մասնակցում ես ամբողջ գրառումնե՞րն ես կարդում....
> 
> Չէի ուզում պատասխանել գրառմանդ բայց նկատելով որ շատերն են քեզ նման մտածում փորձում եմ մեկ անգամ ևս շեշտադրել....
> 
> 
> Բոլոր կրանների ու բոլոր բաների հիկքը արմատը նույնն է , եթե դուք չեք տեսնում դա մի հերքեք պնդումը, նիգուցե դուք Աստծո ասածներին չեք հավատում ստախոս հանելով նրան, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այն ինչ ասել է ճիշտ չէ։ Ավելին Սողոմոնն ասում էր. Կրնա ըսվիլ թե ասիկա նոր է... բոլոր կրոններն ու քաղաքասոցիալական ուղղությունները նույն հիմքն ունեն.... Այս անգամ էլ չխառնեք կրոնի մասին եմ խոսում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չէ, դա ապրելակերպ է ուղակի մարդիկ համանուն կրոն էլ են մեջտեղ բերել խառնաշփոթն ավելի մեծացնելու համար
> 
> Հա, մանրամասը տեղյակ չեմ, բայց քո գրածից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել որ քո համեմատ քաջատեղյակ եմ, նիրվանաներում փերիներ են ստանում որպես պարգև, եթե չեմ սխալվում կանանց էլ նորմալ մարդու տեղ չեն դնում, խորհուրդ կտայի դա էլ ճշտեիք...
> Իսկ համեմատությունները ոչ մի սխալմունք չեն պարունակում...
> ...


Չ՞ի նշանակում որ բոլորը պետք է լսեն քեզ և միյայն դու էս հասկացել և տեսել ճշմարտությունը և միյայն ձեր իմացած ««քրիստոնեությունն»» է ճշմարիտ...
եթե համարում էս ««Բոլոր կրանների ու բոլոր բաների հիկքը արմատը նույնն է»» ապա ինչի էս պնդում միյայն քոնը...




> նիգուցե դուք Աստծո ասածներին չեք հավատում ստախոս հանելով նրան, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այն ինչ ասել է ճիշտ չէ


ես չեմ տեսել կամ լսել , որ ինչ որ մեկը Աստծուն ստախոս է համարել...
տեղերի փոխանակություն է տեղի ունեցել երևի Աստծու և իրեն Աստծու տեղը դնողին չենթարկվելու...

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարգելի Սելավի, իրականում ես այդ հարցերի պատասխանը գիտեմ, պարզապէս ուզում էի լսել քո անձնական հասկացողությունը այդ մասին...
> Աստրալի մասին էլ բավականին գիտելիք ունեմ...
> 
> 
> Ուզում ես ասել որ այդ գրքի հեղինակը կատարյալ ձևով ստացել է հաղորդակցություն Ապագայի մասին Չանեիլինգի միջոցով և դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է՞...
> Ապագայի մասին շատ շատերն են սխալվել, բայց դա անհնարին չե իմանալ...
> Իսկ երրորդ աչքի բացումը և Աստրալ դուրս գալը այդքան էլ հասարակ բան չե, դա համարյա անհնար է այս դարաշրջանում, շատերին եմ հանդիպել նման սպեկուլյացյա անելիս, նրանք պարզպես շառլատաններ են...
> Այդ բոլորի հիմքը Յոգան է, այսինքը Հատհա և հետո Աշտանգա յոգաների կատարելագործումը հասցնում է աստրալի և երրորդ աչքի բացման, այդ ջամանակ մարդ կարող է տեսնել անցյալը և ապագան, որոնք կոչվում են Տրի Կալա Գյա, (տրի-երեք, կալա-ժամանակ, գյա-գիտակից), բացի դրանից կա նաև Բհրիգու Սամհիտա, որը Բհրիգու Մունին է գրել և համարվում է Վեդա, որտղ մարդ կարող է սովորել տեսնել անցյալը ,ներկան և ապագան...
> Ստեղ էլ է պետք օգտագործել բանականությունը և ոչ թե միտքը ճիշտա հասկանալու համար, թե ինչը ինչ անուն ունի...


Յոգի  ջան  ոչ  մի  դժվարություն  էլ  չկա,  դա  առաջ  էր,  որ  հատուկ  ընտրիալներին  էր  տրված  իմանալու  այդ  հոգևոր  գաղտնիքները  և  դրանք  տիրապետելու,  իսկ  հիմա  երկիր  մոլորակի  էներգիան  համապատասխանում  է,  որպեսզի   այդ  հոգևոր  նուրբ  ոլորտներին  սովորական  մարդիկ  ևս  հասու  լինեն:
  Առաջ  հոգևորականները  պիտի  ճգնաոր  կյանք  ապրեին,  որպեսզի  կարողանաին  հասնել  դրանց  իմացությանը,   իսկ  հիմա  այդ  ճգնավորությունը  բացարձակ  պետք  չէ,  ընդհամենը  պետք  է  ցանկություն  և   ընդունել   որ  ամեն   « գործիք»  դու  ունես  քո  ներսում   Աստվածայինից  դրված  և  օկտագործես  այդ  գործիքները:
Այդ  երրորդ  աչքը  բոլորն  էլ  ունեն  սակայն  քչերն  են  ցանկանում  ակտիվացնել  այն,  որովհետև  դա  անվանում  են  հեքիաթ  և  չեն  հավատում  որ  այդպիսի  բան  կա:
Իսկ  եթե  գիտակցաբար  սկսեն  ակտիվացնել  բոլորն  էլ  հասու  կլինեն   ամեն  հոգևոր  գաղտնիքներին:
Սիրելի  Յոգի  ապագայի  մասին,  այլևս  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող  գուշակել,  քանի  որ  մարդկությունը  թևակոխում  է  մի  փուլ,  որտեղ  ամեն  մարդ  իր  վաղվա  օրը  ինքն  է  կառուցելու,  ու  կախված  մարդկության  մեծամասնությունից  թե  ինչ  մտքերով    են   ողողված  լինելու,     դա  էլ  որոշելու  է  հետագա  ընդհանուր  մարդկության  ճակատագիրը,  մեր  մտքերը  կարող  են  փլուզել  այս  երկրագունդը,  ինչպես  նաև  կարող  են   շենացնել  և  սիրով  լցնել  ամեն  քառակուսի  մետրը: 
Իսկ  այդ  գիրքում  խոսվում  է  մարդկության  թևակոխած   նոր  փուլի  մասին,  թե   ինչ  առավելություններ  է  ունենալու  մարդ  արարածը,  և  ինչպես  են  փոխվելու  բոլոր  դրույթները:
Որ  այդ  գործնթացը  արդեն  անկասելի  է  դա  է  վկայում  շատ  բաների  առկայությունը  թեկուզ  բնության  փոփոխությունը,  Ինդիգոների,  այսինքը  մարդկային  նոր  ռասսայի  երկիր  մոլորակ  գալը,  մարդկության  գիտակցության  կտրուկ  վերելքը,  սրանք  գործնթացներ  են  որ  նախապատրաստում  են  2012  թվականի  քվանտային  թռիչքին:  Երկիր  մոլորակը  մտնում  է  հինգերորդ  տարածություն,  որտեղ  ամեն  բան  փոփոխվելու  է:  Այլևս  չեն  լինելու  այս  միկռոէլեմենտային  մոտեցումները,  որոնք  մարդուն  հեռացնում  է  իր  բնույթից,  այսինքը  մարդը   հասկանալու  է  որ  իր  գեր  նպատակը  ոչ  թե  բաժանություններ  դնելն  է  այլ  միասնական  դրախտ  պատրաստելը  երկիր  մոլորակում,  որտեղ  ամեն  մարդ  սիրով  և  ներդաշնակության  մեջ  կլինի  տիեզերքի  և  Աստծո  հետ:

----------


## յոգի

[quote=Սելավի;1707752]



> Սիրելի  Յոգի  ապագայի  մասին,  այլևս  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող  գուշակել,  քանի  որ  մարդկությունը  թևակոխում  է  մի  փուլ,  որտեղ  ամեն  մարդ  իր  վաղվա  օրը  ինքն  է  կառուցելու,  ու  կախված  մարդկության  մեծամասնությունից  թե  ինչ  մտքերով    են   ողողված  լինելու,     դա  էլ  որոշելու  է  հետագա  ընդհանուր  մարդկության  ճակատագիրը,  մեր  մտքերը  կարող  են  փլուզել  այս  երկրագունդը,  ինչպես  նաև  կարող  են   շենացնել  և  սիրով  լցնել  ամեն  քառակուսի  մետրը:


Հարգելի Սելավի, համամիտ եմ , որ մեծ փոփոխություններ են լինել , դա արդեն սկսել է վաղուց...
իսկ վաղվա օրվա մասին, թե մարդ ինքն է կառուցելու, դա էլ նորություն չի, մարդու ամեն մի կատարած գործ, լավ կամ վատ, կառուցում է նրա ապագան, որը համարում են Ճակատագիր (կարմա)...

----------

Սելավի (07.06.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Եվ լինելու է այնպես որ վերջին օրերը շատ մոլորեցնողներ են դուրս գալիու, որոնք մոլորեցնելու են այս ազգը.....
Մեծամեծ հրաշքներ են անելու մինչև անգամ երկնքից կրակ իջեցնելու.. որ եթե կարելի լինի ընտրյալներին էլ մոլորեցնեն...
Բայց երբ այս բաները կատարվեն իմացեք որ մոտ է, դռների մոտ....

----------

Second Chance (24.09.2009), Կտրուկ (10.06.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Յոգի ջան ոչ մի դժվարություն էլ չկա, դա առաջ էր, որ հատուկ ընտրիալներին էր տրված իմանալու այդ հոգևոր գաղտնիքները և դրանք տիրապետելու, իսկ հիմա երկիր մոլորակի էներգիան համապատասխանում է, որպեսզի այդ հոգևոր նուրբ ոլորտներին սովորական մարդիկ ևս հասու լինեն:
> Առաջ հոգևորականները պիտի ճգնաոր կյանք ապրեին, որպեսզի կարողանաին հասնել դրանց իմացությանը, իսկ հիմա այդ ճգնավորությունը բացարձակ պետք չէ, ընդհամենը պետք է ցանկություն և ընդունել որ ամեն « գործիք» դու ունես քո ներսում Աստվածայինից դրված և օկտագործես այդ գործիքները:


Այստեղ չեմ կարող քեզ հետ համաձայնվել: Չեմ բացառում, հնարավոր է՝  աստրալ ճանապարհորդության, 3-րդ  աչք բացելու, յոգոյի  վերաբերյալ  քո  գիտելիքները  ավելի  շատ են, բայց  էն ինչ որ  կարդացել եմ  ես   ստիպում է  մտածել  որ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդության եվ  3-րդ  աչք  բացելու  փորձառություն  տրվում է ընտրյալների:

Կարդացել եմ  գրքերի  շարք  որի հեղինակն է  Տիբեթի  Լամա ՝ Լոբսանգ  Ռամպա-ն, որը  իր  գրքերում  պատմում է ոչ  թե  ուրիշների  փորձառության  այլ  սեփական  փորձառության  մասին:

Գրքերից  մեկում պատմվում է  որ  Լոբսանգին  7 տարեկան  հասակից  արդեն  ուղարկում են  մենաստան որտեղ  նա պետք է  ստանար իր  հոգեվոր  կրթությունը: Տիբեթում աստղագուշակությունը  կազմում է  մարդկանց կենցաղի  անբաժան  արարողակարգը: Ամեն  մարդ  չի  կարող  հասնել  մեծ  բարձունքների  հոգեվոր  փորձառության  ոլորտում  եթե  ճակատագրով  դա  նրա համար  նախասահմանված  չէ:

Չնայած աստղերը  գուշակել էին որ  Լոբսանգը պետք է  ունենա  մեծ  նվաճումներ  հոգեվոր  զարգացման  ոլորտում, այնուամենայնիվ  մենաստան  ընդունելիս  7 տարեկան  երեխային   ենթարկում են  3- օրյա  ծանր  փորձության,  պարզելու  համար,   նա արդյո՞ք ունի  այն  կամքը  որպեսզի  ի կատար  ածի  ճակատագրի  կողմից  նրան  տրվածը: 7 տարեկան երեխային  ստիպում են  3  օր , անշարժ  նստել  ծալապատիկ  դիրքով, մի կտոր հաց ու ջուր  տալիս են  միայն  գիշերը  քնելուց  առաջ:Անտեսելով  անշարժ  դիրքի արդյունքում  առաջացած  անտանելի  ցավերը, նա  պետք է  մի  կերպ քնի, որ հաջորդ  օրը  լույսը բացվելուն պես  նորից անցնի իր  ծալապատիկ  դիրքին:

Սելավի ջան իսկապես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Լոբսանգ Ռամպայի  գրքերը, որտեղ նա մանրամասն պատմում է իր  կյանքի պատմությունը: Գրքերը կարդալիս հասկանում ես  թե ինչ  ծանր  ճանապարհ են անցնում  մարդիկ հոգովոր  զարգացման  ճանապարհին  բարձունքների  հասնելու  համար:/

----------

յոգի (08.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Եվ լինելու է այնպես որ վերջին օրերը շատ մոլորեցնողներ են դուրս գալիու, որոնք մոլորեցնելու են այս ազգը.....
> Մեծամեծ հրաշքներ են անելու մինչև անգամ երկնքից կրակ իջեցնելու.. որ եթե կարելի լինի ընտրյալներին էլ մոլորեցնեն...
> Բայց երբ այս բաները կատարվեն իմացեք որ մոտ է, դռների մոտ....


Այդ օրերը արդեն շատ վաղուց են եղել, և մոլորեցրել են Ազգը և Ազգի գլուխը կտրել են քրիստոնեություն բերողները Հայաստան և երկնքից կրակել իջեցրին, որով հրկիզեցին Հայոց Արիական Պատմությունը և քրմերին... ինչ խոսք Տաճարների ավերման մասին...
Հետաքրքիր է Քրիստոսն էլ էր հրաշքներ անում , մի՞թե Նա չեր մոլորեցնում իր ընտրյալներին...

----------


## Սելավի

> Այստեղ չեմ կարող քեզ հետ համաձայնվել: Չեմ բացառում, հնարավոր է՝  աստրալ ճանապարհորդության, 3-րդ  աչք բացելու, յոգոյի  վերաբերյալ  քո  գիտելիքները  ավելի  շատ են, բայց  էն ինչ որ  կարդացել եմ  ես   ստիպում է  մտածել  որ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդության եվ  3-րդ  աչք  բացելու  փորձառություն  տրվում է ընտրյալների:
> 
> Կարդացել եմ  գրքերի  շարք  որի հեղինակն է  Տիբեթի  Լամա ՝ Լոբսանգ  Ռամպա-ն, որը  իր  գրքերում  պատմում է ոչ  թե  ուրիշների  փորձառության  այլ  սեփական  փորձառության  մասին:
> 
> Գրքերից  մեկում պատմվում է  որ  Լոբսանգին  7 տարեկան  հասակից  արդեն  ուղարկում են  մենաստան որտեղ  նա պետք է  ստանար իր  հոգեվոր  կրթությունը: Տիբեթում աստղագուշակությունը  կազմում է  մարդկանց կենցաղի  անբաժան  արարողակարգը: Ամեն  մարդ  չի  կարող  հասնել  մեծ  բարձունքների  հոգեվոր  փորձառության  ոլորտում  եթե  ճակատագրով  դա  նրա համար  նախասահմանված  չէ:
> 
> Չնայած աստղերը  գուշակել էին որ  Լոբսանգը պետք է  ունենա  մեծ  նվաճումներ  հոգեվոր  զարգացման  ոլորտում, այնուամենայնիվ  մենաստան  ընդունելիս  7 տարեկան  երեխային   ենթարկում են  3- օրյա  ծանր  փորձության,  պարզելու  համար,   նա արդյո՞ք ունի  այն  կամքը  որպեսզի  ի կատար  ածի  ճակատագրի  կողմից  նրան  տրվածը: 7 տարեկան երեխային  ստիպում են  3  օր , անշարժ  նստել  ծալապատիկ  դիրքով, մի կտոր հաց ու ջուր  տալիս են  միայն  գիշերը  քնելուց  առաջ:Անտեսելով  անշարժ  դիրքի արդյունքում  առաջացած  անտանելի  ցավերը, նա  պետք է  մի  կերպ քնի, որ հաջորդ  օրը  լույսը բացվելուն պես  նորից անցնի իր  ծալապատիկ  դիրքին:
> 
> Սելավի ջան իսկապես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Լոբսանգ Ռամպայի  գրքերը, որտեղ նա մանրամասն պատմում է իր  կյանքի պատմությունը: Գրքերը կարդալիս հասկանում ես  թե ինչ  ծանր  ճանապարհ են անցնում  մարդիկ հոգովոր  զարգացման  ճանապարհին  բարձունքների  հասնելու  համար:/


Չամիչ  ջան  ես  յոգայի  ոչ  մի  գիտելիք  էլ  չունեմ  և  չեմ  կարդացել  յոգային  վերաբերվող  ոչ  մի  գրականություն:  
Ես  քեզ  հետ  համաձայն  եմ  որ  դա  առաջ  տրված  է  եղել  հատուկ  ընտրյալներին,  սակայն  ես  քեզ  *հավաստիացնում  եմ*,  հիմա   բացարձակ  կարիք  չկա  այդ  ճգնաոր  ճանապարհը  անցնելու: 
  1987  թվականից  հետո,  երբ   մարդկությունը   երկիր  մոլորակի  ճակատագիրը  փոխեց,  նա    իրավունք  ստացավ  մտնելու  հինգերորդ  տարածություն  և  այդ  օրվանից  սկսված  երկիր  մոլորակ  սկսեց  մուտք  գործել  այն  էներգիաները  որոնք  մինչև  այդ  թաքցրված  է  եղել  մեզանից,  քանզի  մեր  մոլորակի  լույսը  չի  համապատասխանել,  որպեսզի  այդ  բարձրագույն  էներգիաները  գան  մեր  մոլորակ: 
Հիմա  հոգևոր  կյանքի  հետ  կապված  ամեն  բան  մարդկությունը  իրավունք  է  ստացել  իմանալու  իր  ներսից,  *սրտից*: 
Սիրտդ  ամենալավ  ուսուցիչն  է,  նա  քեզ  կասի  ամեն  բան,  միայն  սկզբից  սովորի  ապրել  քո  սրտում,  սովորի  մտածել  սրտով  և  զգալ  գլխով,  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ,  կրկին  *հավաստիացնում  եմ*  դու  կապշես,  երբ  իմանաս  թե  ով  էս  ԴՈՒ  իրականում,  և  ինչ  անսահման  հնարավորություններով  էս  օժտված  այս  մոլորակում: 
Ես  աստրալ  կյանքից,  երրորդ  աչքից  ինչպես  նաև  գույներից «աուրա»  ձայներից,  բացարձակ  տեղեկություն  չեմ  ունեցել,  իսկ  հիմա   կարող  եմ  վստահ  ասել,  որ  այդ  ամենը  իրականություն  է,   իսկ   այս  մեր  «իրականությունը»   ընդհամենը  աչքի  տեսիլք  է  որը   թելադրում  է  մեր  ուղեղը:

----------


## Սելավի

> Հետաքրքիր է Քրիստոսն էլ էր հրաշքներ անում , մի՞թե Նա չեր մոլորեցնում իր ընտրյալներին...


Յոգի  ջան  Քրիստոսը  ոչ  մեկի  էլ  չի  մոլորեցրել,  նա  սեր  տրածելու  համար  էր  եկել,  և  ՆԱ  հստակ  ասում  էր՝  ԵՍ ԵՄ ճանապարհը,  այսինքը  Սերն  է  ճանապարհը  ամեն  բանի,  ՆԱ  ինքը  Սեր  էր  իր  ամբողջ  Էությամբ:
Իսկ  մարդիկ  ոնց   հարմար են  գտնում   այդպես  էլ  բացատրում  են  այդ    Ճանապարհ  ասվածի  իմաստը:

----------

Hrayr (09.06.2009), Tig (09.06.2009)

----------


## Tig

> ............
>   1987  թվականից  հետո,  երբ   մարդկությունը   երկիր  մոլորակի  ճակատագիրը  փոխեց.............


Սելավի ջան, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կգրե՞ս 1987թ-ի մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կգրե՞ս 1987թ-ի մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


Tig  ջան  ես  պատկերացնում  եմ  արդեն  թե  ինչքան  ազատ  մարդ  էս  դու,  որ  քեզ  չես  կապում  ինչ  որ  մի  կրոնի  սահմանափակ   գիտելիքներով  և  միշտ  ձգտում  էս  իմանալ  ավելին:
Շատ  հակիրճ  կգրեմ: Թե  ինչ  է  տեղի  ունեցել  1987 թվականին:  
Ինչպես  գիտես  ըստ  մարգարեությունների  պիտի  լիներ  արմագեդոն  կոչվածը,  դա  պիտի  տեղի  ունենար  1999-2000  թվականների  միջև  ընկած  ժամանակահատվածում:
1987 թվականը  վերջի  չափման   ժամանակն  էր  երկիր  մոլորակի  համար,  որ  պիտի  չափվեր    լույսի  վիբրացիան,  քանզի  մահ  անունով   սև  աստերոիդը    արդեն  ուղղություն   էր  վերցնում  դեպի  մեր  մոլորակ,  և  տասերկու  տարի  հետո  պիտի  հասներ  մեզ:
Եվ  երբ  1987 թվականին  Աստվածայինից  չափվում  է  մեր  մոլորակի  լույսի  տատանումը,  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը  ուրախանում   է  որ  մարդկությունը  որոշակի  չափով  ավելացրել  է  լույսը:
Մեր  մոլորակի  ստեղծման  օրվանից  լույսը  և  խավարը  եղել  են  հավասար,  այսինքը  ինչքան  սեր  և  կարեկցանքի  էներգիա    է  եղել,  այնքան  էլ  ատելություն  և   նախանձի: 
Եվ  քանի  որ  արդեն  հարյուր  հազար  տարի  մարդկությունը  չեր  կարողանում  այդ  երկու  իրարամերժ   էներգիաների  մեջ  փոփոխություն  մցնել,  որոշել  էին*ք*
վերջացնենք   այս  փորձարկումը  և  գնաինք  ՏՈՒՆ,  չնայած  որ  144000  տարով  էինք  այսպես  ասած  կանտրակտ  կապել  որ  լռիվ  փակ  վիճակից  պիտի  կարողանաինք  ճանաչել  մեզ,  իմանաինք  թե  մենք  որտեղից  ենք  և  ով  ենք  մենք  և  այդմ  էլ  մեր  ՏԱՆ  էներգիան  դրախտը,   տեղափոխեինք  ֆիզիկական  աշխարհ:  
ԵՎ  կրկին  ընդհամենը  144000  լուսավորված  մարդ  էր  պետք  որ  սիրո  էներգիայի   նժարը  ծանր  լիներ  և  անցնեինք  հաջորդ  փուլ:
Ու  1987  թվականին  գտնվեց   144000 հազար  լուսավորված մարդ  և  դա  իրավունք  տվեց  մեր  մոլորակի  ողջ  մարդկությանը  անցնելու  հաջորդ  փուլ,  որը  կոչվելու  է  ոսկե  դար:   
Իսկ  2001  թվականի  սեպտեմբերի  տասնեմեկով  մեր  մոլորակ  սկսեց  մուտք  գործել  նոր  աշխարհի  էներգիան,  որը  շարունակվում  է  մինչև  այսօր,  բայց  այդ  էներգիան  առայժմ  քիչ  « դոզաներով»  է  գալիս,  այդ  հրաշալի  էներգիաները   մարդկանց  կամաց  կամաց  նախապատրաստում  են,     մարդկանց  մտածելակերպի  մեջ  փոփոխություններ  են  մցնում,  կրկին  փոփոխության  է  ենթարկվում  մեր  ԴՆԹ-ն,  որպեսզի  պատրաստ  լինենք  վերջի  էներգիայի  գալստյանը  որը  գալու  է  2012  թվականին  և  կոչվելու  է  Քրիստոսի-Գիտակցություն:  Հենց  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ  տեղի  է  ունենալու  քվանտային  թռիչք,  «ուղեղի»  ալքիմիա:
Այդ  Քրիստոսի-Գիտակցության  էներգիան  է  թագավորելու  ոսկե  դարում,  և  մարդիկ  միասնական  ապրելու  են  առանց  զանազան  կրոնների  և  բաժանումների: 
Այս  բոլոր  ինֆորմացիան  քո  սիրտը  և  քո  ցանկացած  բջիջ  գիտեն  հարցրու  իրանց  իրանք  ավելի  մանրամասը  կպատմեն  քեզ:

----------

Tig (09.06.2009)

----------


## Tig

Ես տենց էլ գիտեի, որ Լույսը մի քիչ ավել է խավարից :Smile: 

Ինչպես երգում է «Մաշինա վրեմենի» խումբը՝

*   *   *

Пустым обещаниям и сказкам не верьте,
И Спас не спасёт от сумы, да тюрьмы,
Но жизни на свете чуть больше, чем смерти
И света на свете чуть больше, чем тьмы.
Но жизни на свете чуть больше, чем смерти,
И света на свете чуть больше, чем тьмы.
И пусть испытанья сулит нам дорога,
Пусть новым прогнозом пугают умы,
Но дьявола, всё же, чуть меньше, чем Бога,
И света на свете чуть больше, чем тьмы. 
Пусть спорят закат и рассвет в поднебесье,
И старые догмы затёрты до дыр,
Меж чёрным и белым всё ж нет равновесья,
И это приводит в движение мир.
Пусть зло проползло из столетья в столетье,
И небо опять закрывают дымы,
Но жизни на свете чуть больше, чем смерти,
И света на свете чуть больше, чем тьмы.


Սա էլ իմ թարգմանությունն է :Wink: 

*   *   *

Դատարկ խոսքերին մի հավատացեք,
Պասն էլ չի փրկի բանտի ճաղերից,
Բայց կյանքը մի քիչ ավել է մահից
Եվ Լույսն էլ ավել խավարից:

Եվ  թող ճանապարհը մաղթի փորձություն,
Խելացիները վախով պարուրեն,
Բայց նեռը մի քիչ քիչ է Աստծուց
Եվ Լույսն էլ ավել խավարից:

Թող այգ – մայրամուտը վիճեն անընդմեջ
Եվ հին ճշմարիտն է մաշվել:
Բայց Լույսը մի քիչ ավել է սևց,
Եվ աշխարհն է շարժում իր տեղից:

Թեկուզ և չարը սողում է դարից, 
Երկինքը ծածկվում է ծխով,
Բայց կյանքը մի քիչ ավել է մահից
Եվ Լույսն էլ ավել խավարից:

----------

Chilly (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Խոսելով Բուդդիզմի մասին հաճախ մոռանում ենք որ այն ավելի շատ աշխահական աշխարհայացք է քան կրոնական:Այլ խնդիր է որ նրա հիմնական դրսևորումները ամուր շաղկապված են կրոնական գաղաթարախոսության հետ:
Մեզ հայտնի հիմնական կրոնական ուղղությունները  իրենց հիմքում ունեն պատժլու մեխանիզմ այդ մեխանիզմից ազատ է Բուդդիզմը ,այսինքն նա ավելի ազատ է:
Աշխարհայացքի ձևավորման ժամանակ անշուշտ կրոնական տարրը խիստ էական է բուդիզմի մեջ կրոնական տարրը դոմինանտ չէ դոմինանտը մարդու բավարար  ազատությունն է որը առավելագույնս ընդգծված հանդես է գալիս Բուդդիզմի մեջ :
Բուդդիզմը հայաստանում ավելի շատ ընկալվում է որպես հակակշիռ այլ ոչ որպես կեցություն :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բուդդիզմը հայաստանում ավելի շատ ընկալվում է որպես հակակշիռ այլ ոչ որպես կեցություն :


Մեղապարտ ջան, նկատել եմ  որ  Հայաստանում մարդկանց  մեծ  մասը  իրեն Քրիստոնյա է  համարում  որովհետեվ այդպես   ընդունված է:Կյանքի, Աստծո, տիեզերական օրենքների  հետ կապված  հարցերի  պատասխանները  մարդկանց մեծ մասը  փնտրում է  այլ աղբյուրներում այդ  թվում  նաեվ Բուդդիզմի մեջ:

----------

Tig (09.06.2009), յոգի (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> Կարդացել եմ գրքերի շարք որի հեղինակն է Տիբեթի Լամա ՝ Լոբսանգ Ռամպա


 Լոբսանգ Ռամպան Լամա չի եղել, նա եղել է անգլիացի գրող, որը գրքեր է գրել իբր իր նախկին կյանքում եղածի մասին...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ  ջան  ես  յոգայի  ոչ  մի  գիտելիք  էլ  չունեմ  և  չեմ  կարդացել  յոգային  վերաբերվող  ոչ  մի  գրականություն:  
> Ես  քեզ  հետ  համաձայն  եմ  որ  դա  առաջ  տրված  է  եղել  հատուկ  ընտրյալներին,  սակայն  ես  քեզ  *հավաստիացնում  եմ*,  հիմա   բացարձակ  կարիք  չկա  այդ  ճգնաոր  ճանապարհը  անցնելու: 
>   1987  թվականից  հետո,  երբ   մարդկությունը   երկիր  մոլորակի  ճակատագիրը  փոխեց,  նա    իրավունք  ստացավ  մտնելու  հինգերորդ  տարածություն  և  այդ  օրվանից  սկսված  երկիր  մոլորակ  սկսեց  մուտք  գործել  այն  էներգիաները  որոնք  մինչև  այդ  թաքցրված  է  եղել  մեզանից,  քանզի  մեր  մոլորակի  լույսը  չի  համապատասխանել,  որպեսզի  այդ  բարձրագույն  էներգիաները  գան  մեր  մոլորակ: 
> Հիմա  հոգևոր  կյանքի  հետ  կապված  ամեն  բան  մարդկությունը  իրավունք  է  ստացել  իմանալու  իր  ներսից,  *սրտից*: 
> Սիրտդ  ամենալավ  ուսուցիչն  է,  նա  քեզ  կասի  ամեն  բան,  միայն  սկզբից  սովորի  ապրել  քո  սրտում,  սովորի  մտածել  սրտով  և  զգալ  գլխով,  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ,  կրկին  *հավաստիացնում  եմ*  դու  կապշես,  երբ  իմանաս  թե  ով  էս  ԴՈՒ  իրականում,  և  ինչ  անսահման  հնարավորություններով  էս  օժտված  այս  մոլորակում: 
> Ես  աստրալ  կյանքից,  երրորդ  աչքից  ինչպես  նաև  գույներից «աուրա»  ձայներից,  բացարձակ  տեղեկություն  չեմ  ունեցել,  իսկ  հիմա   կարող  եմ  վստահ  ասել,  որ  այդ  ամենը  իրականություն  է,   իսկ   այս  մեր  «իրականությունը»   ընդհամենը  աչքի  տեսիլք  է  որը   թելադրում  է  մեր  ուղեղը:





> յոգայի ոչ մի գիտելիք էլ չունեմ և չեմ կարդացել յոգային վերաբերվող ոչ մի գրականություն: 
> Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ որ դա առաջ տրված է եղել հատուկ ընտրյալներին, սակայն ես քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ, հիմա բացարձակ կարիք չկա այդ ճգնաոր ճանապարհը անցնելու:


Սելավի ջան, ափսոս  որ  յոգայի, աստրալ  ճանապարհորդության, 3-րդ աչք բացելու հետ կապված  գիտելիք չունես,  հակառակ  դեպքում  տեղեկացված  կլինեիր  որ  ճգնավոր  կյանք  վարելը  տվյալ դեպքում  ոչ  թե  կյանքի դիրքորոշում է  այլ  անհրաժեշտություն:  Հոգեվոր  ոլորտում  որեվէ  լուրջ  հաջողություն  արձանագրելու  համար  պահանջվում է  շաաատ  ժամանակ, այդ  ամեն ինչը  չի  տրվում  միանգամից  այլ  ձեռք է  բերվում  քրտնաջան  աշխատանքի արդյունքում:

Ես  համոզված եմ որ ինչպես դու ասեցիր  մարդկությունը  թեվակոխում է  նոր, ավելի  նուրբ  էներգիաների  ժամանակաշրջան, բայց  կարմայի  օրենքը  ոչ ոք  չեղյալ  չի համարել: Յուրաքնչյուր  ոք  այս  կյանքում  ունի  իր  ճանապարհը, եվ այն  մարդը  ում  ճակատագրով  նախասահմանված է  օրինակ դառնալ  մեծ   երգիչ  չի կարող  իր  հիմնական  միսիան  դնել  մի  կողմ  եվ  կյանքը  նվիրել  օրինակ յոգային:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լոբսանգ Ռամպան Լամա չի եղել, նա եղել է անգլիացի գրող, որը գրքեր է գրել իբր իր նախկին կյանքում եղածի մասին...


Chilly  ջան ապատեղեկատվություն ես  տարածում :Smile:  Лобсанг  Рампа ---ի  բոլոր  գրքերը  կարող եք  քաշել  www.koob.ru---կայքից: խորհուրդ եմ  տալիս  սկզբի  համար  կարդալ  նրա  «третий глаз» գիրքը  որտեղ     Լոբսանգը ներկայացնում է իր  կյանքը  սկսած  5  տարեկան  հասակից: Լոբսանգը  ունի ինչպես Լամայի, այնպես էլ  հոգեվոր ավելի  բարձր կոչում:

----------


## Chilly

> Chilly ջան ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածում


բարի եղիր մտնել *այս* լինկով և ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածել իմ մասին  :Wink:  Լոբսանգ Ռամպայի իսկական անունն է *Cyril Hoskin*

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լոբսանգ Ռամպայի իսկական անունն է Cyril Hoskin


Հարգելի Չիլլի  ինձ  քիչ է հետաքրքրում  Լոբսանգ  Ռամպայի  իրական  անունը, քո  ապատեղեկատվությունը  կայանում է նրանում որ դու փորձում ես պնդել որ  Ռամպան  Լամա չի  այլ  անգլիացի  գրող է: Նրա  գրքերից  գոնե  մեկը եթե  կարդացած  լինեիր  կիմանաիր  որ  իր  ողջ  կյանքը նվիրել է   Հոգեվոր  ուսմունքներիրն, ստացել է  Լամյի  կոչում, որից  հետո  ձեռք է բերել ավելի բարձր  կոչում:

----------

Chilly (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Not I:  :Wacko:     Բուդդան վկա, էս ինչ սարքեցիք էս լավ թեման !!!!  :Think: 
Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ուղղակի ամեն մեկը բոլոր թեմաներում մտնում իր ուզած թեմայից է խոսում... Ու այդ պատճառով բոլոր թեմաները միատեսակ են, մեկը կարդում ես, հետո մյուսում նույն թեմայի շարունակությունն ես գտնում  :Bad: 


Ինչպես կարող է հավատացյալ մարդը /ընդհանրապես գոնե մի բանի հավատացող  :Shok: / ագրեսիվ լինել, կռիվ անել իր կրոնի համար, մարդ սպանել իր կրոնական գաղափարները տարածելու համար....  :Angry2: 

Կարծում եմ, աշխարհն ուղղակի բաժանվում է երեք մասի. հավատացյալներ, աթեիստներ ու հավատացյալի ձև տվածներ:  Իսկ մարդու հավատացյալ լինել/չլինելը որոշվում է ոչ թե նրա` կրոնական հաստատություններ այցելությունների քանակով ու օրվա մեջ մեխանիկորեն արտասանած աղոթքներով, այլ նրա ապրած կյանքով ու սեփական հոգու մաքրության ու վեհության աստիճանով:

Էհհ  :Think:

----------

Chilly (10.06.2009), Monk (09.06.2009), Ուլուանա (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Բավականին պերսոնաֆիկացված խոսակցություն է բայց հարկ եմ համաում նույնպես մասնակցել:
Իմ համեստ տվյալներով մինչև այժմ սպիտակամորթ որևէ մեկին չի հաջողվել ստանալ Բուդդիստական հոգևորականի կոչում Տիբեթում:
Եղել են դեպքեր որ այնտեղ ինչ, ինչ խորամանկություններով ,չափահաս տարիքում թափանցել են  սպիտակամորթներ բայց նրանք միայն ստացել են որոշակի գիտելիքներ ոչ ավել:Նման պատվի  չի արժանացել Հենրի Հոսկինը  ոչ մանկանան հասակում ոչ էլ հասուն տարիքում և նա Տիբեթում չեր կարող ստանալ լամա կոչումը  այն պարզ պատճառով որ, նա ֆիզիկապես չի ապրել և չի ուսանել Տիբեթում:
Այլ խնդիր է թե ինչպես է որ ,Հենրի Հոսկինը  իրեն հայտարարել Լոբսանգ Ռամպա:
Լոբսանգ Ռամպան մոնղոլոիդ է :

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, ափսոս  որ  յոգայի, աստրալ  ճանապարհորդության, 3-րդ աչք բացելու հետ կապված  գիտելիք չունես,  հակառակ  դեպքում  տեղեկացված  կլինեիր  որ  ճգնավոր  կյանք  վարելը  տվյալ դեպքում  ոչ  թե  կյանքի դիրքորոշում է  այլ  անհրաժեշտություն:  Հոգեվոր  ոլորտում  որեվէ  լուրջ  հաջողություն  արձանագրելու  համար  պահանջվում է  շաաատ  ժամանակ, այդ  ամեն ինչը  չի  տրվում  միանգամից  այլ  ձեռք է  բերվում  քրտնաջան  աշխատանքի արդյունքում:
> 
> Ես  համոզված եմ որ ինչպես դու ասեցիր  մարդկությունը  թեվակոխում է  նոր, ավելի  նուրբ  էներգիաների  ժամանակաշրջան, բայց  կարմայի  օրենքը  ոչ ոք  չեղյալ  չի համարել: Յուրաքնչյուր  ոք  այս  կյանքում  ունի  իր  ճանապարհը, եվ այն  մարդը  ում  ճակատագրով  նախասահմանված է  օրինակ դառնալ  մեծ   երգիչ  չի կարող  իր  հիմնական  միսիան  դնել  մի  կողմ  եվ  կյանքը  նվիրել  օրինակ յոգային:


Չամիջ  ջան  մի  գուցե  մարդիկ  ինչ  որ  մի  ուսմունքի  անունը  դնում  են   յոգա,  մեկի  անունը  բուդիզմ,  երրորդինը  քրիստոնեություն,  և  մեկը  այդ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությանը  ասումա  հենց  այդպես,  երրորդը  ասումա  հոգու  մեջ  էի  մտել  և  տեսիլքներ  տեսա՝  ինձ  համար  այդ  բոլոր   անունները  լոկ  անուններ  են,  որպեսզի  մարդը  կողմնորոշվի  թե  որ  արկղի  հետևորդ  է,  ինձ  համար  կա  հոգևոր  կյանք  և  այդ  կյանքը  ոչ  մի  անուն  չունի,  ես  կարիք  չունեմ  ծանոթանալու  յոգա  կոչվող  ուսմունքին,  որպեսզի  իմանամ  ինչ  է  երրորդ  աչքը,  կամ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությունը,  ի  դեպ  մարդը  ունի  երկու  աստրալ  մարմին,  մեկը  բարձրադիր  աստրալը,  միուսը  ներքին  աստրալը  որոնք  իրարից  տարբեր  են,  բայց  երկուսն  էլ  կարևոր: 
Ինչ  վերաբերվումա  կարմայի  օրենքին  այո  մարդը  հազարավոր  տարիներ  երկիր  է  եկել  իր  վաստակած  կարմայով  և  այդ  էներգետիկ  կնիքը  դաջված  էր  իր  ԴՆԹ-ի  մեջ  որն  էլ  ուղեկցում  էր  մարդուն  իր  կյանքում:
Մի  քանի  գրառում  առաջ  ես  գրեցի  որ  այլևս  հնարավոր  չէ  գուշակել  մարդու  ապագան,  քանզի  ամեն  մարդ  իր  վաղվա  օրը  պատրաստում  է  այսօր,  դա  նշանակում  էր,  որ  այդ  կարման  հին  էներգիայի  ատրիբուտ  էր,  որը  պարտադիր  պիտի  ուղեկցեր  մարդուն,  հիմա  նոր  էներգիան  այդ  հասկացողությանը  արխիվ  է  ուղարկում,  քանզի  դա  այլևս  չի  գործելու: 
Ես  կարող  եմ  շատ  մանրամասը  նկարագրել  թե  ինչու  էին  մարդիկ  աշխարհ  գալիս  որոշակի  էներգետիկ  ռեսուրսներով  և  ապա  7  տարեկանից  հետո  սկսում  էր  գործել  կարմայի  օրենքը  և  ինչպես    էր  այդ  հրաշալի  երևույթը   օգնում  մարդկության  զարգացմանը,  սակայն  նպատակահարմար  չեմ  գտնում  ծավալվելու  այդ  թեմայով  քանզի  այլևս  դա  պետք  չէ  մարդկությանը,  դրանք  հին   էներգետիկ  աշխարհին   պատկանող  ատրիբուտներ  էին,  վկան  այսօրվա  Ինդիգո,  և  Բյուրեղյա  երեխաներն    են  որոնց  ԴՆԹ-ն  փոփոխված  է  և    ամբողջովին  ազատ  են  այդ  կարմայի  գործող  կանոններից:    
Թանկագին  Չամիչ  եթե  կարդում  էս  էզոտերիկ  գրականություն  ապա  ամպայման  կարդա  2001  թվականից  հետո  գրված  գրքերը,  իսկ  ավելի  լավ  կլինի  այդ  նույն  ասպարեզից  կարդաս  չենելինգներ,  որը  տրվում  է  հենց  Աստծու  կողմից  և  տալիս  է  բոլոր  բացատրությունները  թե  ինչը  ոնց  էր  և  հիմա  ինչ  փոփոխություններ  են  տեղի  ունենում:
Կարելի  է  նաև  խոսել  էներգետի  կենտրոնների  մասին,  որոնք  կոչվում  են  «չակռա»  և  հիշել  հայտնության  գրքում  խոսվող  7  կնիքների  բացման  մասին,  դրանք  մարդկանց  մարմնի  մեջ  էներգետիկ  կնիքներ  են,  որոնք  արդեն  բացվում  են,  և  այդ  բացման  շնորհիվ  ԴՈՒ,  ԵՍ,  ԲՈԼՈՐԸ   կարողանալու  ենք  առանց  դժվարության  ընդունել  բարձրագույն  Աստվածայինից   եկող  բոլոր  էներգիանները:

----------

Chilly (10.06.2009), Tig (10.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  Քրիստոսը  ոչ  մեկի  էլ  չի  մոլորեցրել,  նա  սեր  տրածելու  համար  էր  եկել,  և  ՆԱ  հստակ  ասում  էր՝  ԵՍ ԵՄ ճանապարհը,  այսինքը  Սերն  է  ճանապարհը  ամեն  բանի,  ՆԱ  ինքը  Սեր  էր  իր  ամբողջ  Էությամբ:
> Իսկ  մարդիկ  ոնց   հարմար են  գտնում   այդպես  էլ  բացատրում  են  այդ    Ճանապարհ  ասվածի  իմաստը:


Սելավի ջան ես դա գիտեմ, որ Քրիստոսը  ոչ  մեկի  էլ  չի  մոլորեցրել,  նա  սեր  տրածելու  համար  էր  եկել...
իմ միտքը Քրիստոսին հակա դուրս գալը չի, շարունակությունը կարդա ...

----------

Tig (10.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## dandurov

> Ինչպես կարող է հավատացյալ մարդը /ընդհանրապես գոնե մի բանի հավատացող / ագրեսիվ լինել, կռիվ անել իր կրոնի համար, մարդ սպանել իր կրոնական գաղափարները տարածելու համար....


 :Smile: 
Հավատացյալ մարդու ագրեսյաի մասին շատ լավ գրել եր Ռիչառդ Դոկինզը
Ֆայլը այստեղ - http://buddhism.am/e107/request.php?79

----------


## յոգի

> Չամիջ  ջան  մի  գուցե  մարդիկ  ինչ  որ  մի  ուսմունքի  անունը  դնում  են   յոգա,  մեկի  անունը  բուդիզմ,  երրորդինը  քրիստոնեություն,  և  մեկը  այդ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությանը  ասումա  հենց  այդպես,  երրորդը  ասումա  հոգու  մեջ  էի  մտել  և  տեսիլքներ  տեսա՝  ինձ  համար  այդ  բոլոր   անունները  լոկ  անուններ  են,  որպեսզի  մարդը  կողմնորոշվի  թե  որ  արկղի  հետևորդ  է,  ինձ  համար  կա  հոգևոր  կյանք  և  այդ  կյանքը  ոչ  մի  անուն  չունի,  ես  կարիք  չունեմ  ծանոթանալու  յոգա  կոչվող  ուսմունքին,  որպեսզի  իմանամ  ինչ  է  երրորդ  աչքը,  կամ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդությունը,  ի  դեպ  մարդը  ունի  երկու  աստրալ  մարմին,  մեկը  բարձրադիր  աստրալը,  միուսը  ներքին  աստրալը  որոնք  իրարից  տարբեր  են,  բայց  երկուսն  էլ  կարևոր:


ասում էս որ այդ Բյուրեղյա  երեխաները ազատ են կարմայից, ո՞վ կարող է դա հաստատել, դա արդեն կարմա է ոէ նրանց ստեղծում են այդպիսին, երևի լավ չեք պատկերացնում թէ ինչ է կարմա, Նյութական տիեզերքում ոչ ոք ազատ չե կարմայից, միյայն նրանք են ազատ որոն գործում են ա՛կարմայի օրենքով, իսկ դրանց մասին հիմա չեմ խոսում, եթե կարիք լինի կասեմ...





> Թանկագին  Չամիչ  եթե  կարդում  էս  էզոտերիկ  գրականություն  ապա  ամպայման  կարդա  2001  թվականից  հետո  գրված  գրքերը,  իսկ  ավելի  լավ  կլինի  այդ  նույն  ասպարեզից  կարդաս  չենելինգներ,  որը  տրվում  է  հենց  Աստծու  կողմից  և  տալիս  է  բոլոր  բացատրությունները  թե  ինչը  ոնց  էր  և  հիմա  ինչ  փոփոխություններ  են  տեղի  ունենում:
> Կարելի  է  նաև  խոսել  էներգետի  կենտրոնների  մասին,  որոնք  կոչվում  են  «չակռա»  և  հիշել  հայտնության  գրքում  խոսվող  7  կնիքների  բացման  մասին,  դրանք  մարդկանց  մարմնի  մեջ  էներգետիկ  կնիքներ  են,  որոնք  արդեն  բացվում  են,  և  այդ  բացման  շնորհիվ  ԴՈՒ,  ԵՍ,  ԲՈԼՈՐԸ   կարողանալու  ենք  առանց  դժվարության  ընդունել  բարձրագույն  Աստվածայինից   եկող  բոլոր  էներգիանները:


[/QUOTE]
Հարգելի Սելավի խորհուրդ էս տալիս կարդալ  2001  թվականից  հետո  գրված  գրքերը, բայց դու խոսում էս այնպիսի բաների մասին, ինչպիսին է չակռան, Չակռայի մասին գիտելիքը նույնպես գալիս է վեդաներից, փորձի Այուր Վեդան, կամ Կունդալինի յոգան, որի միջոցով մարդ կարողանում է բարձրացնել իր կենսական ուժը յոթ չակռաների միջով և հասցնում է երրորդ աչք կոչվող չակռային (որի միջոցով էլ էակը կարողանում է այդ քո ասած աստրալը դուրս գալ) ... այս գիտելիքը գրված չե  2001  թվականին, այլ դա հավերժ յոգագյի ուսմունք է և գրված է Վեդա Վյասի կողմից հինգ հազար տարի առաջ... 
դա ձեր գործն է ում ուզում էք հավատացեք, բայց օգտագործում էս տերմիններ և ներկայացնում էս մի ինչ որ նոր ուսմունք, որը գրվել է 2001  թվականից հետո, բայց հիմնված է հին գրվածքների վրա և օգտագործվում է նոր և փոփոխված փշրված ձևերով...
Դու ինքտ համոզված էս, որ դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է ՞ այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկի քմհաճույքի սպեկուլյացիան...

----------

Չամիչ (10.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> ասում էս որ այդ Բյուրեղյա  երեխաները ազատ են կարմայից, ո՞վ կարող է դա հաստատել, դա արդեն կարմա է ոէ նրանց ստեղծում են այդպիսին, երևի լավ չեք պատկերացնում թէ ինչ է կարմա, Նյութական տիեզերքում ոչ ոք ազատ չե կարմայից, միյայն նրանք են ազատ որոն գործում են ա՛կարմայի օրենքով, իսկ դրանց մասին հիմա չեմ խոսում, եթե կարիք լինի կասեմ...


Հարգելի Սելավի խորհուրդ էս տալիս կարդալ  2001  թվականից  հետո  գրված  գրքերը, բայց դու խոսում էս այնպիսի բաների մասին, ինչպիսին է չակռան, Չակռայի մասին գիտելիքը նույնպես գալիս է վեդաներից, փորձի Այուր Վեդան, կամ Կունդալինի յոգան, որի միջոցով մարդ կարողանում է բարձրացնել իր կենսական ուժը յոթ չակռաների միջով և հասցնում է երրորդ աչք կոչվող չակռային (որի միջոցով էլ էակը կարողանում է այդ քո ասած աստրալը դուրս գալ) ... այս գիտելիքը գրված չե  2001  թվականին, այլ դա հավերժ յոգագյի ուսմունք է և գրված է Վեդա Վյասի կողմից հինգ հազար տարի առաջ... 
դա ձեր գործն է ում ուզում էք հավատացեք, բայց օգտագործում էս տերմիններ և ներկայացնում էս մի ինչ որ նոր ուսմունք, որը գրվել է 2001  թվականից հետո, բայց հիմնված է հին գրվածքների վրա և օգտագործվում է նոր և փոփոխված փշրված ձևերով...
Դու ինքտ համոզված էս, որ դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է ՞ այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկի քմհաճույքի սպեկուլյացիան...[/QUOTE]

Յոգա  ջան  հասկացիր  ինչպես  ուզում  էս:  
Տես,  որը  համապատասխանում  է  քո   կարդացած  Գրքերի  չափանիշներին   դու    դրանց   ճշմարտություն  էս  համարում,  որը  չկա  գրված  քո  կարդացած  գրքում  ասում  էս  սպեկուլացիա:  
Նույն  ձևի  նայի,  հիմա  այս  գրառումս  կկարդա  մեկ  ուրիշը      և  հնարավոր  է  գտնի  մի  նախադասություն  որի  հետ  դու  համաձայն  չէիր,  իսկ   նա  դրա  մասին  կարդացել  է  իր  Գրքերում,  հետևաբար  բոլոր  այդ  աստրալ,  չակռաները  կհամարի  անհեթեթություն  ու  կասի  միայն    մի  նախադասությունն էր  այդտեղ   ճշմարտություն: 
Երրորդն  էլ   կկարդա  կգտնի  իր  հավատալիքին  համահունչ  ինչ  որ   բան, ու  այսպես  շարունակ...   մեկին  կասենք  սպեկուլիանտ,  միուսին  սատանա՝    կանցնի  գկնա  ու  ամեն  բան  կսկսվի  նորից:  Սրա  համար  է  ասվում  որ  ճշմարտությունները  փազլի  նման  ցվրված  են  աշխարհում, եթե  կարող  ես  հավաքի  այդ  փազըլը  և  կստանաս  պատկերը:
Ամեն  դեպքու  շնորհակալ  եմ  քո  բոլոր  արձագանքների  համար,  ամեն  մարդ  ստանում  է  այնքան  որքանի  կարիք  է  զգում:

----------


## Չամիչ

Սելավի ջան  կներես  բայց փորձում ես ինչ որ  նոր  երեվույթներից խոսել, որոնք իրականում  նորութուն չեն, այլ  լավ էլ  հնություն են: :Smile:

----------

յոգի (10.06.2009), Սելավի (10.06.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմ համեստ տվյալներով մինչև այժմ սպիտակամորթ որևէ մեկին չի հաջողվել ստանալ Բուդդիստական հոգևորականի կոչում Տիբեթում:
> Եղել են դեպքեր որ այնտեղ ինչ, ինչ խորամանկություններով ,չափահաս տարիքում թափանցել են սպիտակամորթներ բայց նրանք միայն ստացել են որոշակի գիտելիքներ ոչ ավել:Նման պատվի չի արժանացել Հենրի Հոսկինը ոչ մանկանան հասակում ոչ էլ հասուն տարիքում և նա Տիբեթում չեր կարող ստանալ լամա կոչումը այն պարզ պատճառով որ, նա ֆիզիկապես չի ապրել և չի ուսանել Տիբեթում:
> Այլ խնդիր է թե ինչպես է որ ,Հենրի Հոսկինը իրեն հայտարարել Լոբսանգ Ռամպա:
> Լոբսանգ Ռամպան մոնղոլոիդ է :


Շատ ճիշտ ես Մեղապարտ: Ինչպես հայտնի է հիմա  հետաքրքրության մեծ ալիք է  բարձրացել  Տիբեթյան  հոգեվոր  մշակույթի,ինչպես նայեվ  Տիբեթյան  բժշկության  նկատմամբ: Դարեր  շարունակ  Տիբեթը  փակ է  եղել  արտաքին  աշխարհի  համար: Չինացիների  բարբարոս արարքինց  հետո, Տիբեթի  բազմաթիվ  խոշոր հոգեվոր գործիչներ ստիպված եղան  լքել  Լհասան: Ցրվելով  աշխարհով  մեկ  նրանք  աստիճանաբար  սկսեցին տարածել իրենց գիտելիքները,  Լոբսանգ  Ռամպան  մեկն էր  նրանցից  ում շնորհիվ  այսպես կոչված  քաղաքակիրթ  աշխարհը  կարողացավ փոքր ինչ  առնչվել  Տիբեթի  զարմանահրաշ  մշակույթին:  

կան շատ  հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը  ժամանակակից  գիտությունը եվ բժշկությունը  չի  տալիս: Տիբեթյան  բժշկությունը եվ  փիլիսոփայությունը  առաջարկում է բազմաթիվ  չբացահայտված  խնդիրների  լուծումը: Տիբեթյան  խոշոր  մշակույթը աստիճանաբար  սկսում է տարածվել աշխարհով մեկ  ստվերի  տակ  թողնելով  տրադիցիոն  գիտությունը:

Բնական է  որ  կգտնվեն շատերը որոնք կփորձեն  ամեն գնով  կասեցնել, նման առաջխաղացումը: Հավատացեք  Լոբսանգ  Ռամպայի  գրքերը  մեծ  մասայականություն են վայելում, զարմանալի  չէ  որ  ոմանց շահերից  բխում է  ամեն գնով հեղինակազրկել. վարկաբեկել  այն ամենը ինչը կապ ունի  Տիբեթի հետ:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան  կներես  բայց փորձում ես ինչ որ  նոր  երեվույթներից խոսել, որոնք իրականում  նորութուն չեն, այլ  լավ էլ  հնություն են:


Չամիչ  ջան  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  որ  դու  տեղյակ  էս  այդ  երևույթներին,  սրանք  երբեք  էլ  ես  որպես  նորություն  չեմ  ցանկացել  ներկայացնել:
*Նորությունը  այստեղ  միայն   այն  է*,  որ  այլևս  ճգնավորության  կարիք  չկա,  որպեսզի  կարողանաս  հասնել  այդ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  բարձունքներին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նորությունը այստեղ միայն այն է, որ այլևս ճգնավորության կարիք չկա, որպեսզի կարողանաս հասնել այդ բարձրագույն հոգևոր բարձունքներին:


Սելավի ջան, տենց էլ իրար  չհասկացանք, պարզաբանի ճգնավորություն ասելով ի՞նչ  նկատի ունես:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Այս քո ասածը Բրահմաջյոտին է, Նիրվանայի անանձնական վիճակը, որտըղ Էակը ընկնելով հենց դա է տեղի ունենում, թվում է թէ մարդ կորցրել է իր ինքնությունը և քո ասածները...
> Բայց այդ վիճակը ժամանակավոր վիճակ է, որովհետև Էակը, կամ ԵՍ-ը երբեք չի դաթարում ցանկանալուց, Էակի անբաժան մասնիկը դա վայելքն է, ցանկանալն է, սիրելն է և սիրվելն է, ցանկացած վիճակում այս ամենը առկա է Էակի կամ հոգու մեջ, այդ պատճառով քո ասածը չի համապատասխանում Անձնական Նիրվանային այլ դա անանձնականություն է...
> Բուդդայի փիլիսոփայությունը նախատեսված է հատկապես անհավատների և աթեիստների համար,  որոնք կարող են անուղակի ձևով հասնել Նիրվանայի, որի հիմքը Դա Աստծո Գերագույն Անհատականությունն է, Ե Բուդդհան հատուկ չի խոսել Աստծո մասին, լինելով գթասիրտ անհավատների համար Նա այդպիսի փիլիսոփայություն է տվել...
> Իրական Նիրվանան Դա Հոգևոր Բարձրագույն վիճակն է , երբ մարդ գտնում է իր կապը Գերագույնի հետ...


Որքանով ես եմ տեղյակ, մարդը տիեզերքից առանձին չէ, այլ նրա մի մասնիկն է, որի համար Բուդդան չէր ասում, թե մարդը հոգևոր բարձրագույն էակ է և չէր ընդունում անձի կամ անհատի գաղափարը, և քանի որ մարդը տիեզերք կոչվող համակարգի մի մասնիկն է, ապա նա էլ համակարգի Նիրվանայի վիճակում կունենա այդ վիճակը /կատարյալ, վերջնական/, և նախորդ իմ գրածը անանձնականին չի միայն վերաբերում,
Այո, ընդհանրապես համակարգի զարգացման համար շարժիչ ուժը դա կարման է, այսինքն` մտադրված /ցանկալի/, նպատակային գործողությունները, որոնք առաջանում են զգացողության, ազդեցության արդյունքում, որն էլ իր հերթին ստացվում է շփման արդյունքում...նիրվանայի վիճակի հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է վերացնել այդ կարման` մտադրված գործողությունները իհարկե իրենց պատճառների վերացման միջոցով...

----------

յոգի (11.06.2009), Սելավի (10.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Կարման  դա  որոշակի  էնէրգետիկ  բագաժ  է,  որը  մարդը  իր  հետ  քարշ  է  տալիս  կյանքից  կյանք:  Մի  կանքում  եթե  օրինակ  նա  եղել  է  նավաստի,  իսկ  այս  կյանքում  խոհարար,  նա  ահավոր  մեծ  ձգողական  ուժ    և  սեր  է  ունենում  ծովի  և   ընդհանրապես  ծովային  կյանքի  նկատմամբ,  իսկ  եթե  օրինակ  նա  էմոցիոնալ  վիճակում  մահացել  է  ծովում  խեղդվելուց,  ապա  այս  կյանքում  նա  մի  տեսակ  վախ  է  զգալու  ծովից  և  մեծ  դժվարությամբ  է  իր  այդ  դասը  անցնելու,  որպեսզի   այլևս  լողանալուց  կամ  ծովից  չվախենա:   
Այդ  էներգետիկ  հիշողությունը  դաջված  է  նրա  ԴՆԹ-ի  երրորդ   էլէկտրոմագնիսական  թելիկների  մեջ,  մեր  ժամանակակից  գիտությունը  տեսնում  է  միայն   ԴՆԹ  քիմիական  մասիը  որը  անվանում  են  дезоксирибонуклеиновая кислота   սրան  ուրիշ  ձև  անվանում  են  նաև  մարդկային  գեն:
Իսկ  իմ  նշած  էլէկտրոմագնիսական  թելիկները  չեն  գտնվում  մեր  ֆիզիկական  աչքի  տեսանելի  սահմանում  և  մեր  տարածությունում,  նրանք  մեզ  կապում  են  ողջ  տիեզերքի  հետ,  Աստծո  հետ  և  չունեն  քիմիական  շերտավորումներ:  ԴՆԹ-ն  տասերկու  աստիճանային  կառուցվածք  ունի  և  մեր  ժամանակակից  գիտությունը  բացահայտել  է  միայն  դրա  չորս  *քիմիական*  շերտերը  մնացածը  դեռ  սպսում  են  իրենց  բացահայտմանը  մոտ  ապագայում:  
ԴՆԹ-ի   բոլոր     էլեկտրամագնիսական  թելիկները   և  քիմիական  շերտերը  կատարում  են  որոշակի  ծրագրավորված  ֆունկցիա,  սակայն  դրանց   80  տոկոսը   կոդավորված  է  և  չի  գործում:
Հիմա  երբ  դու  հայտնում  էս  քո  անկեղծ  մտադրությունը  որ  ուզում  ես  ազատվել  քո  կարմայի  բագաժից  և  կատարել  միայն  քո  նախատեսած  կանտրակտը  ինչի  համար    էլ   որ  ժամանել    էս  Երկիր  մոլորակ,    այդ  ժամանակ  ապակոդավորվում  և   ակտիվանում  է  ԴՆԹ-ի  համապատասխան  էլեկտրոմագնիսական  այն  թելիկները  որոնք   պատասխանատու  էին  քո    կարմաի  համար:  
Այդ  ժամանկ   դու   սկսում  էս   ազատվել     ցանկացած  վախից  ու  քեզ  կապող  ամեն  մի  կապվածությունից,  որը  գտնվում  էր  քո  կարմայի  բագաժում,  որն  էլ   քեզ  հետ  բերել  էիր  տարբեր  կյանքերից:
Առաջ  սրանք  անհասնելի  էին  մեր  մոլորակին  քանի  որ  կարման  պիտի  հետդ  մնար  որպեսզի  սերտեիր  անցած  կյանքերիցդ  բաց  թողած   կամ  չսովորած  դասերդ:
Այն  ժամանակվա  հոգևորակնները  մինչև  ազատվում  էին  վերշարադրված  կապվածություններից  և  տարբեր  զանազան  վախերից  անցնում  էին  որոշակի    համապատասխան  ճանապարհ, որը  ուղեկցվում  էր  բոլորին  քաջ  հայտնի  տարբեր  զրկանքներով  և  այլ  «միջոցառումներով»,   որպեսզի  կարողանաին  հասնել   հոգևոր    կատարելության:
Այդ  կատարելության  տանող  ճանապարհին  էլ  ես  անվանում  եմ  ճգնաոր  կյանք:
Հիմա  նայի  Ինդիգոներին  և  Բյուրեղյա  երեխաներին  նրանք  չունեն  ոչ  մի  տեսակ  վախ  և  ոչ  մի  տեսակ  կապվածություն,  նրանց  մեջ   ԴՆԹ-ի  այդ  միջտիեզերական   թելիկները  ակտիվացած  են  ու  ոչ  միայն  այդ  թելիկները...  
Հիմա  ընդհամենը  մեկ  օր  է  պետք  որպեսզի  կարողանաս  դուրս  գալ  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդության,  իսկ  առաջ  մենք  մեզ  համար    հաստափոր  գրքեր  ենք  ժառանգություն  թողել,   ու  հիմա  կարդում  ենք  մեր  գրածը   թե  ինչպես  մեր   գիտակցությունթը  միացնենք   ընդհանուր  տիեզերական  գիտակցությանը:  
Եթե  մարդիկ  իմանան  այս  ամենը  նրանց  այլևս  պետք  չի  լինի  որևիցե  գրքի  միջոցով  հասնեն  հոգևոր  բարձրությունների:

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Յոգա  ջան  հասկացիր  ինչպես  ուզում  էս:  
> Տես,  որը  համապատասխանում  է  քո   կարդացած  Գրքերի  չափանիշներին   դու    դրանց   ճշմարտություն  էս  համարում,  որը  չկա  գրված  քո  կարդացած  գրքում  ասում  էս  սպեկուլացիա:


Ես ել եմ շնորհակալ...

----------


## յոգի

> Չամիչ  ջան  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  որ  դու  տեղյակ  էս  այդ  երևույթներին,  սրանք  երբեք  էլ  ես  որպես  նորություն  չեմ  ցանկացել  ներկայացնել:
> *Նորությունը  այստեղ  միայն   այն  է*,  որ  այլևս  ճգնավորության  կարիք  չկա,  որպեսզի  կարողանաս  հասնել  այդ  բարձրագույն  հոգևոր  բարձունքներին:


Սելավի ջան ես հասկանում են ինչ ես ուզում աել, բայց լավ կլինի պարզ ասես, թե ինչ՞ի ճգնավորության կարիք չկա...
Դարա պատասխանը ես ել գիտեմ, բայց հետաքրքիր է քո պատասխանը...

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան ես հասկանում են ինչ ես ուզում աել, բայց լավ կլինի պարզ ասես, թե ինչ՞ի ճգնավորության կարիք չկա...
> Դարա պատասխանը ես ել գիտեմ, բայց հետաքրքիր է քո պատասխանը...


Յոգի  ջան  #73  փոստում  մանրամասը  գրել  եմ  այդ  բանի  մասին:  Պատասխանը  այնտեղ  նայի:

----------

յոգի (11.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Որքանով ես եմ տեղյակ, մարդը տիեզերքից առանձին չէ, այլ նրա մի մասնիկն է, որի համար Բուդդան չէր ասում, թե մարդը հոգևոր բարձրագույն էակ է և չէր ընդունում անձի կամ անհատի գաղափարը, և քանի որ մարդը տիեզերք կոչվող համակարգի մի մասնիկն է, ապա նա էլ համակարգի Նիրվանայի վիճակում կունենա այդ վիճակը /կատարյալ, վերջնական/, և նախորդ իմ գրածը անանձնականին չի միայն վերաբերում,


Համամիտ եմ...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիմա ընդհամենը մեկ օր է պետք որպեսզի կարողանաս դուրս գալ աստրալ ճանապարհորդության, իսկ առաջ մենք մեզ համար հաստափոր գրքեր ենք ժառանգություն թողել, ու հիմա կարդում ենք մեր գրածը թե ինչպես մեր գիտակցությունթը միացնենք ընդհանուր տիեզերական գիտակցությանը:


կներես բայց  քո ասածները  հեքիաթ են թվում,  ըստ  քեզ այդքան  հե՞շտ է  հոգին մարմնից  անջատելը:

քո նշած  ինդիգո կամ բյուրեղյա մարդը  առանց որեվէ  գիտելիք, եվ նախնական փորձ ունենալու  որոշում է  եվ  ցանկացած  պահի  կատարում է աստրալ  ճանապարհորդություն՞՞՞

Հարգելի  Սելավի  պարզորոշ  զգացվում է որ դու  այս  հարցում լիովին անտեղյակ ես:

Աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը  կատարվում է խորը  մեդիտացիայի  միջոցով: Անփորձ, ինքնուս անհիմն ինքնավստահ  եվ արկածախնդիր  մարդը  կարող է իր  գլխին  մեծ  փորձանք բերել: Աստրալ  ճանապարհորդություն  սովորաբար  կարողանում են կատարել  Յոգայի  բարդ  ձեվերին  տիրապետող անձինք,եվ  իզուր չէ որ  յոգայի  բարդ  ձեվերը  սովորում են  ուսուցչի  անմիջական վերահսկողության  ներքո հակառակ  դեպքում  Աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը  կարող է  դառնալ  վերջին ճանապարհորդություն դեպի  էն աշխարհ:

----------

յոգի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> կներես բայց  քո ասածները  հեքիաթ են թվում,  ըստ  քեզ այդքան  հե՞շտ է  հոգին մարմնից  անջատելը:
> 
> քո նշած  ինդիգո կամ բյուրեղյա մարդը  առանց որեվէ  գիտելիք, եվ նախնական փորձ ունենալու  որոշում է  եվ  ցանկացած  պահի  կատարում է աստրալ  ճանապարհորդություն՞՞՞
> 
> Հարգելի  Սելավի  պարզորոշ  զգացվում է որ դու  այս  հարցում լիովին անտեղյակ ես:
> 
> Աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը  կատարվում է խորը  մեդիտացիայի  միջոցով: Անփորձ, ինքնուս անհիմն ինքնավստահ  եվ արկածախնդիր  մարդը  կարող է իր  գլխին  մեծ  փորձանք բերել: Աստրալ  ճանապարհորդություն  սովորաբար  կարողանում են կատարել  Յոգայի  բարդ  ձեվերին  տիրապետող անձինք,եվ  իզուր չէ որ  յոգայի  բարդ  ձեվերը  սովորում են  ուսուցչի  անմիջական վերահսկողության  ներքո հակառակ  դեպքում  Աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը  կարող է  դառնալ  վերջին ճանապարհորդություն դեպի  էն աշխարհ:


 Չամիչ  ջան  ես  միայն  փաստը  նշեցի  ԴՆԹ-ի  փոփոխության  հետ  կապված,  որ  դա  շատ  ավելի  բարդացնում  էր  այն  ժամանակ  քո    այդ   ասած   վիճակին  հասնելու  համար,  այսինքը  լինեն  հավասարակշռված, լինեն  ներդաշնակ  ողջ  տիեզերքի  հետ    և  կարողանան  անջատել  իրենց  միտքը:  Հիմա  դրանց  հասնելու  համար    միայն  պիտի  հայտնես  քո  անկեղծ  մտադրությունը  ու  կզգաս  չուշացող  փոփոխությունները:
Այո շատ  հեշտացել  է  մարմնից  անջատվելը  համեմատած  սրանից  քսան  տարի  առաջվա  հնարավորությունների  հետ:

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  փոքր  ավելացում  անեմ,  եթե  իմ  նշած  մարդիկ,    Ինդիգոները  ուզենան  հետևել  հոգևոր  կյանքին,  այլ  ոչ  թե  ուրիշ  ուղղությամբ  գնան (որոնք  նույնքան  կարևոր  են  այս  ժամանակահատվածի  համար)  մի  վարկիան  անգամ  մի  կասկածի  որ  շատ  կարճ  ժամանակում   հասու  կլինեն  այն  հոգևոր  հայրերի  հասած  բարձրություններին՝  որոնք  հասել   են  շատ  տարիների  մաքառումի  արդյունքից: 

Իսկ  ահա  Բյուրեղյա  կոչվող  երեխաները՝  նրանց  հենց  պատրաստի  «հոգևոր  հայրեր»  կարելի  է  կոչել:   
Նրանց  ԴՆԹ-ի  մեջ  ավելի  մեծ  փոփոխություններ   կան:
Եվ  նրանք  հիշում  են  իրենց  բոլոր  կյանքերը,  և  ըստ  այդմ  էլ  նրանց  պետք  չի  կրկին  սովորել  մի  ինչ  որ  բան,  որին  ասենք  նրանք  տիրապետել  և  իմացել  են,  ենթադրենք  Ատլանտիդայի  ժամանակաընթացքում: 
Եթե  կասկածում  էս  ու  համարում  էս  հեքիաթ  այս  գրածներս,  խնդրեմ՝  կարող  էս  ինտեռնետի  հնարավորությունները  օկտագործելով  նայել  այդ  երեխաների  արած  հրաշքները,  կարդալ  իրենց  տված  իներվյուները  բազում   հեռուստաալիքներին   և  թերթերին:

----------


## յոգի

> Կարման  դա  որոշակի  էնէրգետիկ  բագաժ  է,  որը  մարդը  իր  հետ  քարշ  է  տալիս  կյանքից  կյանք:  Մի  կանքում  եթե  օրինակ  նա  եղել  է  նավաստի,  իսկ  այս  կյանքում  խոհարար,  նա  ահավոր  մեծ  ձգողական  ուժ    և  սեր  է  ունենում  ծովի  և   ընդհանրապես  ծովային  կյանքի  նկատմամբ,  իսկ  եթե  օրինակ  նա  էմոցիոնալ  վիճակում  մահացել  է  ծովում  խեղդվելուց,  ապա  այս  կյանքում  նա  մի  տեսակ  վախ  է  զգալու  ծովից  և  մեծ  դժվարությամբ  է  իր  այդ  դասը  անցնելու,  որպեսզի   այլևս  լողանալուց  կամ  ծովից  չվախենա:


[/QUOTE]
Միգուցե չունեն ««Բյուրեղյա  երեխաներին  նրանք  չունեն  ոչ  մի  տեսակ  վախ  և  ոչ  մի  տեսակ  կապվածություն»»
բայց ինչ օգուտ, դա նշանակում է ռոբոտ, ոչ մի զգացմունք, ...
Արդյո՞ք դու հաստատ համոզված ես դրանում, տեսել էս՞, կամ Աստրալ դուրս եկել ես... 
Այս ««նորությունները»» նոր փորձ են մարդկանցից հեռացնել Արարչին, Աստծուն, և տեղը իրենց հռչակեն Արարիչ, ... 



> Եթե  մարդիկ  իմանան  այս  ամենը  նրանց  այլևս  պետք  չի  լինի  որևիցե  գրքի  միջոցով  հասնեն  հոգևոր  բարձրությունների/


Հոգևոր բարձունքների հասնելը ինչ՞պես ես հասկանում , ին՞չ է դա, որ՞տեղ է, ին՞չ համ ունի, ին՞չի է պետք, ո՞րն է նպատակակետը...
շատ կցանկանայի որ այս հարցերիս պատասխանեյիր...
շնորհակալություն...

----------


## յոգի

> Չամիչ  ջան  ես  միայն  փաստը  նշեցի  ԴՆԹ-ի  փոփոխության  հետ  կապված,  որ  դա  շատ  ավելի  բարդացնում  էր  այն  ժամանակ  քո    այդ   ասած   վիճակին  հասնելու  համար,  այսինքը  լինեն  հավասարակշռված, լինեն  ներդաշնակ  ողջ  տիեզերքի  հետ    և  կարողանան  անջատել  իրենց  միտքը:  Հիմա  դրանց  հասնելու  համար    միայն  պիտի  հայտնես  քո  անկեղծ  մտադրությունը  ու  կզգաս  չուշացող  փոփոխությունները:
> Այո շատ  հեշտացել  է  մարմնից  անջատվելը  համեմատած  սրանից  քսան  տարի  առաջվա  հնարավորությունների  հետ:


դու անջատվել՞ էս երբեվիցե...

----------


## Սելավի

Յոգի  ջան  կներես, բայց   ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այստեղ  կոնֆենդենցիալ   հարցերի  պատասխանել:  Ես  գրեցի  այն  ինչպես  որ  դա  կա,  մնացածը  ամեն  մեկի  անձնական  խնդիրն  է  հավատալ  այդ  ամենին  թե  ոչ:
Ինչպես  նաև  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այս  իմ  գրածները  փաթաթեմ  ինչ  որ  մեկի  վզին  և  համոզել  որ  դա  ճշմարտություն  է:
Ամեն  մեկը  իր  մեջ  ունի  հրաշալի   կողմնացույց  որի  օգնությամբ  էլ   շատ  հեշտությամբ  կարողանում  է  կողմորոշվել  ցանկացած  ինֆորմացիայի  ճշգրտության   մեջ,  եթե  իհարկե  ի  սկզբանե  հակված  չի  լինում  ամեն  բանի  նայել  սուտ է,  կամ  մերժողական   տեսանկյունից: 
Ավելին,  ես  ուզում  եմ  որ  ոչ  մեկը  այս  գրածս  ինֆորմացիան  չնդունի,  և  ինքնուրույն  փնտրի  այս  ինֆորմացիայի  ապացույցները,  քանզի  ամեն  մարդ  վստահում  է  հենց  իր  ձեռ  բերած  ինֆորմացիայի  աղբյուրի  ճշգրտությանը,  եթե  ես  քեզ  ասեմ  այսպես  է,  դու  կասկածամտորեն  կմոտենաս,  քանզի  ոչ  ինձ  էս  ճանաչում,  ոչ  էլ  գիտես  թե  ես  ինչ  հիմքերով  եմ  խոսում, իսկ  եթե  դու  ինքնուրույն  գտնես  այս  ինֆորմացիան  ապացուցող  փաստեր,  դա  արդեն  քեզ  համար  կլինի  անվիճելի  ճշմարտություն :Smile:

----------

յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  կներես, բայց   ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այստեղ  կոնֆենդենցիալ   հարցերի  պատասխանել:  Ես  գրեցի  այն  ինչպես  որ  դա  կա,  մնացածը  ամեն  մեկի  անձնական  խնդիրն  է  հավատալ  այդ  ամենին  թե  ոչ:
> Ինչպես  նաև  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այս  իմ  գրածները  փաթաթեմ  ինչ  որ  մեկի  վզին  և  համոզել  որ  դա  ճշմարտություն  է:


Սելավի ջան կասկածամտությունը բանականության արդյունք է, իսկ կույր հավատալը, տգիտության...

----------

Narinfinity (19.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Մի  փոքր  ավելացում  անեմ,  եթե  իմ  նշած  մարդիկ,    Ինդիգոները  ուզենան  հետևել  հոգևոր  կյանքին,  այլ  ոչ  թե  ուրիշ  ուղղությամբ  գնան (որոնք  նույնքան  կարևոր  են  այս  ժամանակահատվածի  համար)  մի  վարկիան  անգամ  մի  կասկածի  որ  շատ  կարճ  ժամանակում   հասու  կլինեն  այն  հոգևոր  հայրերի  հասած  բարձրություններին՝  որոնք  հասել   են  շատ  տարիների  մաքառումի  արդյունքից:


ՀԱրգելի Սելավի կներես, բայց ինչով ես համոզված, որ այդ Ինդիգոները շատ կարճ ժամանակում կարող են հասնել հոգևոր  հայրերի  հասած  բարձրություններին՝  որոնք  հասել   են  շատ  տարիների  մաքառումի  արդյունքից: խնդրում եմ եթե ունես պատասխան, թե չե միշտ ասում էս, թէ ««ես աում եմ.. չեն փաթաթում, չեմ ստիպւմ, և այլը»» ... և ու՞մ  ի՛նկատի ունես ««հոգևոր հայրեր կոչելով»» տիեզերքում շատ կան նման Անձեր... Եթե այդ ինդիգոները իսկապես այդպիսի էակներ են, չակռաները բաց, կարմայից ազատ և հոգևոր զարգացած, ապա նրանք չեն կարող գնալ ուրիշ ճամփով, այլ միյայն Հոգևոր... Հոգևորը չի կարելի շփոթել նյութականի հետ, եթե կարող էս բացատրել քո գիտակցած Հոգևորը, ապա կարող էինք շարունակել մեր զրույցը ուրիշ մակարդակի վրա: Ես չեմ փորձում քեզ ինչ որ բան համոզել կամ սովորեցնել, պարզապես հետաքրքիր է ուրիշի գիտակցած հոգևորը և տարբերությունը նյութականից... և եթե նորից համարում էս կոնֆենդենցիալ ապա մի պատասխանի, կամքը քոնն է...



> Իսկ  ահա  Բյուրեղյա  կոչվող  երեխաները՝  նրանց  հենց  պատրաստի  «հոգևոր  հայրեր»  կարելի  է  կոչել:   
> Նրանց  ԴՆԹ-ի  մեջ  ավելի  մեծ  փոփոխություններ   կան:
> Եվ  նրանք  հիշում  են  իրենց  բոլոր  կյանքերը,  և  ըստ  այդմ  էլ  նրանց  պետք  չի  կրկին  սովորել  մի  ինչ  որ  բան,  որին  ասենք  նրանք  տիրապետել  և  իմացել  են,  ենթադրենք  Ատլանտիդայի  ժամանակաընթացքում:


Եթե նույնիսկ հիշում են իրենց անցած կյանքերը, մեկա նրանք էլի կարիք ունեն սովորելու, որովհետև իրենց անցած կյանքերում նրանք ապրել են ուրիշ ժամանակաշրջանում, որտեղ ամեն ինչ շատ ուրիշ էր ինչ հիմա, նույնը հոգևորը: Տարբերությունը հոգևորի և նյութականի միջև դա է, որ նյութականը միշտ կրկնվում է և միշտ վախճանվում է, իսկ հոգևորը երբեք չի կորում, մնում է ապրող էակի հետ և միշտ աճող է...



> Եթե  կասկածում  էս  ու  համարում  էս  հեքիաթ  այս  գրածներս,  խնդրեմ՝  կարող  էս  ինտեռնետի  հնարավորությունները  օկտագործելով  նայել  այդ  երեխաների  արած  հրաշքները,  կարդալ  իրենց  տված  իներվյուները  բազում   հեռուստաալիքներին   և  թերթերին:


Հավատալ ինտերնետում դրած ֆիլմերին և ինտերվյուներին, դա մի քիչ երեխայական է, ին՞չ չկա ինտերնետում... 
մեկը իրեն Բյուրեղյա  կոչվող  երեխա համարելով ֆիլմ է սարքել թե նա ոնց է կոտրում պատառաքաղը, Մեծ Հրաշք, պատառաքաղը ձեռքում բռնած նկարվել է արդեն, չգիտես արդե՞ն կոտրած էր թէ իրականություն... իմ համար նրանց վարվելաձևը ըսկի զարմանալի չէ, եթե իրականում էլ նրանք տիրապետում են ուժերի, ապա նրանք ժամանակավոր են... Հնդկաստանում լիքը նման յոգեր կան, որոնք տիրապետում են իրականում Միստիկական ուժերի, էնպիսի հրաշքներ են ցույց տալիս, բայց դրանից ինչ օգուտ, միյան մի քանիսին են զարմացնում , փառավորվում և երբ ցուցադրում են իրենց ուժերը էլ դրանից վերև չեն կարողանում բարձրանալ, որովհետև մի փոքր փառքի համար վատնում են իրեց ուժերը...
Մարդկության մեծ տգիտությունը հանդիսանում է դրանում, որ ««Հրաշքների»» են սպասում, եթե մեկը կարողանում է հրաշներ ցույց տալ նրան ըսկսում են խոնարհվել ինչպես Աստծուն, կամ ավելին...
Սայ Բաբան իրեն ««աստված»» է կոչում, մի քանի իլուզյա գիտի, հազարավոր տգետներ խոնարհվում են նրան աստծո տեղ դնելով, բայց թաքուն աղջկերքի տուալետի դռան ծակերից աղջկերքին էր նայում...
բայց հրաշքներ  է կատարում, մի աղջիկ էլ չի կարողանում իր համար ստեղծել այդ  հիմար ««աստվածը»»

----------

Կտրուկ (12.06.2009), Սելավի (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Յոգի  ջան  մեր  երկխոսությունը, ներկա  ժամանակի  համար,  երբեք  էլ  չի  ունենա  ընդհանուր  եզրեր,  դու  հոգևորը  դնում  էս  սահմանների  մեջ:
Ես  ասում  եմ  մենք  բոլորս  այստեղ  գալիս  ենք  տարբեր  փորձեր  ձեռք  բերելու,  սովորելու,  և  այն  ամենը  ինչ  տեղի  է  ունենում  մարդու  հետ,  դա  տվիալ  հոգու  վերցրած  դասերն  են  որ  պիտի  սովորի,  իր  այս  հերթական  ճանապարհորդության  ընթացքում:
Ոչ  մեկ  էլ  Աստծուց  դուրս  չի  ապրում,  ինչը  քեզ  շրջապատում  է  լինի  տեսանելի,  թե  անտեսանելի  դա  Աստված  է:
Դու  Նրա  մեջ  էս,  Նա  էլ  Քո  մեջա,  դու  իրա  հետ  մեկ  էս,  Նրա  մի  մասնիկն  էս  « ինչպես  հղի  կինը  իր  պտղի  հետ»  Հետևաբար  չկա  մի  բան,  որ  հոգևորից  դուրս  կլինի,  ամեն  մեկը  իր  հոգևոր  կյանքնա  ապրում,  մեկը  ավելի  է  խորանում,  մյուսը  ավելի  սակավ,  բայց  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  այդ  ավելի  սակավը  հոգևորից  դուրսա,  դա  մարդկության  քաշած  գիծն  է,  որ  ասենք  սա  հոգևորա  սա  մարդկային  նյութական,  եթե  անգամ  մարդը  ավելի  շատ  նյութապաշտ  է,  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  նա  հոգևոր  չէ:
Պատկերացրա  ինչ  տաղտկալի  կլիներ  կյանքը  եթե  բոլորը  հոգևոր  քարոզիչներ  լինեին: 
  Մեկը  իր  հոգևոր  կյանքը  ապրումա  գրքեր  գրելով,  մյուսը  նկարելով,  երրորդը  դրանց  քննադատելով,  դրանք  բոլորը  միասին  նույն  ընդհանուր  գործն  են  անում,  ամեն  մեկը  իր  չափով  առաջ  է  մղում  մեր  մոլորակին,  դեպի  ավելի  բարձրագույն  էներգետիկ  վիբռացիոն  տարածություն:  
Ես  կրկին  ուզում  եմ  կրկնել  իմ  վերևի  գրածը,  ամեն  մեկը  ինֆորմացիային  հասու  է  լինում  հենց  այն    ժամանակ,  երբ  ինքը  պատրաստա  է  այդ  ինֆորմացիան  մարսելու:
Հակառակ  դեպքում  նա  անգամ  ճշմարտության  հետ  կմտնի  բանավեճի  մեջ:
Հիմա  տես,  մի  որոշ  ժամանակ  առաջ  դու  ասեցիր  որ  Հիսուսը,  ինչ  որ  հնդկաստան  է  գնացել  համբարձվելուց  հետո,  այս  ինֆորմացիան,  եթե  անգամ  Հիսուսը  հաստատի  իր    չենելինգի  միջոցով,  համոզված  եմ,  մարդկության  մեծամասնությունը  ասելու  է  հնարավոր  չէ  որ  դա  հենց  Հիսուսն  է  պատասխանել:  
Սա  խոսում  է  նրա  մասին  որ  ամեն  մարդ  ինֆորմացիան  պիտի  ընդունի  այն  ժամանակ  երբ  ինքը  պատրաստ  կլինի  դրան:  Հիմա  դու  հնարավորա  չէ՞  հարցնես,  «-էդ  որ  ասում  էս  մենք  ժամանել  ենք  ստեղ  որ    ամեն  մեկըս  մեր   փոձը   ստանանք,  Է՞դ  ինչ  փորձա՞,  կամ  մեր  ի՞նչինա  պետք  էդ  փորձը»  եթե  անգամ  ամենագեր  ճիգերս  ներդնեմ  որ  բացատրեմ,  թե  դա  ինչ  է,  և  ինչի  համար  է  դա  պետք  մարդկությանը՝ միևնույնն է  շատ  շատերը  չեն  ընդունի,  դրա  համար  էլ  ամեն  մեկը  պիտի  ինքը  ձգտի  գտնի  այդ  ինֆորմացիան,  դա  էլ  հենց  ցույց  է  տալու  որ  այդ  մարդը  արդեն  պատրաստ  է  ընդունելու  այդ  ինֆորմացիան:
  Ինչպես  այն,  որ  դու  ասեցիր  թե  իբր  Հիսուսը  համբարձվելուց  հետո   գնացել  է  Հնդկաստան,  դա  շատ  շատերի  համար  զավեշտ  էր,  սակայն    ինձ  շատ  հետաքրքրեց,  բայց   առանց   տեղեկության  ես  չփորձեցի  այդ  փաստը  վերագրել  ինչ  որ  մի  սայթի   երեխայական  հիմար  երևակայության  հետ,  քանզի  որոշակի  լրջության  էի  նկատում  քո  տարբեր  մտքերի  մեջ:  Ու  հիմա  ես  ինքս  ուզում  եմ  իմանալ  դրա  մասին  և   հույսով  եմ    շուտով    առիթ  կունենամ  քեզ  հետ    խոսել  այդ  թեմայով:  
Շատ  հաճախ  այն  ամենին  որին  մենք  զավեշտ,  կամ  երեխայական  բաներ  ենք  անվանում,  նրանց  մեջ  է  հիմնականում  թաքնված  լինում  ճշմարտությունները:

----------

յոգի (13.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան  մեր  երկխոսությունը, ներկա  ժամանակի  համար,  երբեք  էլ  չի  ունենա  ընդհանուր  եզրեր,  դու  հոգևորը  դնում  էս  սահմանների  մեջ:
> Ես  ասում  եմ  մենք  բոլորս  այստեղ  գալիս  ենք  տարբեր  փորձեր  ձեռք  բերելու,  սովորելու,  և  այն  ամենը  ինչ  տեղի  է  ունենում  մարդու  հետ,  դա  տվիալ  հոգու  վերցրած  դասերն  են  որ  պիտի  սովորի,  իր  այս  հերթական  ճանապարհորդության  ընթացքում:


Սելավի ջան ես այդ երեխեքի մասին ասելով ես ինկատի չեմ ունեցել քեզ վիրավորելու, դա քո հետ կապ չունի, նման շառլատաններ շատ կան, իսկ որ այդպիսի երեխեք կան հիմա դեմ չեմ, որովհետև եթե լսել էս 4 դարաշրջանների մասին՛ Սատյա, տրետա, դվապարա և կալի, հիմա կալի դարաշրջանն է և ամենաահավորը, ինչպես տեսնում եք աշխարհի վիճակը (փաստ) բայց այս դարաշրջանոում , որից անցել է 5000 տարի և որի միջին ժամանակաշրջանում լինելու է Սատյա դարաշրջան 10000 տարի տևողությամբ, որը արդն սկսել է և քո ասածները երեխեքի մասին համապատասխանում է, ...
պարզապես այդ սայթերի մեջ շատ շառլատաններ կային...
այսքանը...

----------

Սելավի (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Յոգի  ջան,  բայց  ես  դեռ   ոչ  մի  սայթի  հղում  չեմ  տվել  քեզ,  որ  դու  ասում  էս  այդ  սայթերի  մեջ  շատ  շառլատաններ  կաին:
Մի  գուցե  դու  շառլատանոտ :Smile:   սայթ  էս  նայել:
Իմ  ասածները  բազմաթիվ  գիտնականների  հետազոտությունների  արդյունքների   եզրակացություններ   են,   որոնք  արդեն   ընդունում  են,  որ  կա  անբացատրելի  առեղծվածային   ինչ  որ  բան,  որին  դեռ  չեն  կարողանում   բացատրություն  տալ:  
Ինչպես  Կռայոնն  էր  ասում  « игнорировать астральные свидетельства в поисках научных объяснений - это значит отказаться от поиска полной истины!»

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի  ջան,  բայց  ես  դեռ   ոչ  մի  սայթի  հղում  չեմ  տվել  քեզ,  որ  դու  ասում  էս  այդ  սայթերի  մեջ  շատ  շառլատաններ  կաին:
> Մի  գուցե  դու  շառլատանոտ  սայթ  էս  նայել:


Սա ուրիշ հարց...
Բայց նշում էս եզրակացություններ, որոնք հիմնված են իրենց հետազոտությունների վրա, ««կասկածելի իրենց համար նույնպէս»» 
««Արդեն»» ընդունում են, նոր էն խելքի եկել, որ կա ինչ որ առեղծվածային բան, որին չեն կարողանում բացատրություն տալ, Ո՞րտեղից բացատրություն տան, եթե զոռ են տվել իրենց ««մեծ»» ուղղեղներին և չեն ընդունում Արարչի կողմից տրված գիտելիքները...
Արիական վեդաներում ամեն ինչի մասին շատ պարզ բացատրվում է գիտականորեն, հոգևոր և նյութական, չնայած շատ խելացի գիտնականներ օգտվել են և օգտվում են դրանցից...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արդյոք Հայաստանում ակտուալ է Բուդդիզմը? 
Եւ ինչքանով է հանարվոր, ապրել մեկ մշակուաթյին հասարակական համակարգում, որը կառուցված է մեկ բարոյափիլիսոփայական արժեհամակարգի վրա, ու դավանել մեկ այլ` խորապես տարբերվող բարոյափիլիսոփայական ու մշակութային համակարգի արժեքներ?? 
Որքան էլ մարդուն հոգեհարազատ, կամ անհրաժեշտ լինեն այս կամ յն կրոնական գաղափարները, շատ դժվար է խորանալ մի բանի մեջ, որ ծնվածդ օրվանից քեզ ծանոթ չի եղել, ականջդ սովոր չէ բառերին ու անվանումներին:
Եւ որքան էլ բուդդիստական աշխարհից դուրս ծնված մարդը խորանա բուդդիզմի մեջ, որքան էլ "լուսավորվի", նա երբեք հնարավորություն չի ունենա ապրել նույն կյանքով, ստանալ նույն "գիտելիքները", ինչ "իծնե" բուդդիստները: 
Դե, ու բացի այդ, որքան խորանաս քեզնից հեռու գտնվող արժեամակարգի մեջ, այդքան ավելի կհեռանաս ՔՈ իրականությունից ու քո կյանքից:

----------

Կտրուկ (14.06.2009), յոգի (14.06.2009)

----------


## dandurov

Հարգելի Ֆրեյա  :Smile: 
Ինձ պարզե ձեր միտքը: 
Բայց տեսեք - ես հայեմ և բուդդիստ եմ: Ես առողջ եմ, հանգիստ, երջանիկ:
Եթե դուք ելեք ձեզ լավ զգում, ապա խնդիր չկա:
Բուդդհան պարզապես սովորեցրեց թե ինչպես ազատվել տառապանքից (dukha) կամ դժգոհությունից ու անբավարավածությունից: Ուրիշ ոչինչ...
Ես փորձեցի - ստացվում է վոնցվոր  :Wink: 
Իսկ «աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը» բուդդիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի՝:

«Ինչ սովորեցրեց Բուդդան» - http://buddhism.am/e107/request.php?45

----------

Սելավի (14.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարգելի Ֆրեյա 
> Ինձ պարզե ձեր միտքը: 
> Բայց տեսեք - ես հայեմ և բուդդիստ եմ: Ես առողջ եմ, հանգիստ, երջանիկ:
> Եթե դուք ելեք ձեզ լավ զգում, ապա խնդիր չկա:
> Բուդդհան պարզապես սովորեցրեց թե ինչպես ազատվել տառապանքից (dukha) կամ դժգոհությունից ու անբավարավածությունից: Ուրիշ ոչինչ...
> Ես փորձեցի - ստացվում է վոնցվոր 
> Իսկ «աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունը» բուդդիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի՝:
> 
> «Ինչ սովորեցրեց Բուդդան» - http://buddhism.am/e107/request.php?45


dandurov  ջան,  ես  մանշանակ  կողմ  եմ  այդպիսի  մտածելակերպին,  ամեն  մարդ  կանքում   պիտի  գտնի  այն  ասպարեզը, այն  տեղը,  որտեղ  իր  հոգին  և  սիրտը  ներդաշնակության  մեջ  լինի    տիեզերքի  և  ամեն  բանի  հետ: 
Կարևոր  չի  դա  կլինի  Բուդդայի  ուսմունքը,   Յոգայի,  թե  Հիսուսի,  դրանց   բոլորի  հիմքում  էլ  ընկած  է  մի  բան,  թե  ինչպես  մարդը  խաղաղություն  գտնի    Իր,  տիեզերքի  և  Աստծո  միջև:

----------

Katka (23.06.2009), Tig (15.06.2009), յոգի (15.06.2009)

----------


## Narinfinity

> dandurov  ջան,  ես  մանշանակ  կողմ  եմ  այդպիսի  մտածելակերպին,  ամեն  մարդ  կանքում   պիտի  գտնի  այն  ասպարեզը, այն  տեղը,  որտեղ  իր  հոգին  և  սիրտը  ներդաշնակության  մեջ  լինի    տիեզերքի  և  ամեն  բանի  հետ: 
> Կարևոր  չի  դա  կլինի  Բուդդայի  ուսմունքը,   Յոգայի,  թե  Հիսուսի,  դրանց   բոլորի  հիմքում  էլ  ընկած  է  մի  բան,  թե  ինչպես  մարդը  խաղաղություն  գտնի    Իր,  տիեզերքի  և  Աստծո  միջև:


Խաղաղություն գտնելու, կատարյալ լինելու համար մարդը պետք է աշխատի հավասարապես զարգացնել.
1. կարեկցանքը, բարությունը, համբերությունը, ողորմածությունը , այլ վեհ զգացումները

2. իմաստությունը և բանականության այլ հատկանիշներ:

Մարդը ունի 2 ենթագիտակցական գաղափար.
1.ինքնապաշտպանության, որի համար մարդը ստեղծել է Աստծուն, որից կախված է ինչպես իր ծնողներից,
2.ինքնապահպանման, որի համար մարդը ստեղծել է անմահ Հոգու գաղափարը, իհարկե ինքն իրեն սփոփելու, մխիթարելու համար:

Ըստ Բուդդայի, կյանքի շարունակականությունը և նրա դադարումը հիմնվում է Պայմանական Ծագման շրջապտույտի 12 գործոններով.
1.անտեղյակություն, որից սկսվում են մտադրված գործողությունները` կարմային կազմավորումները,
2.մտադրված գործողություններ, որով է պայմանավորվում գիտակցությունը,
3.գիտակցություն, որով են պայմանավորվում մտավոր և ֆիզիկական երևույթները,
4.մտավոր և ֆիզիկական երևույթներ, որոնցով են պայմանավորվում 5 զգայարանները և բանականությունը,
5.հինգ զգայարաններ և բանականություն, որոնցով է պայմանավորվում զգայական և մտավոր շփումը, 
6.զգայական ու մտավոր շփում, որով է պայմանավորվում զգացողությունը,
7.զգացողություն, որով է պայմանավորվում ցանկությունը, ծարավը, կարման,
8.ցանկություն, որով է պայմանավորվում կապվածությունը, մտերմությունը,
9.կապվածություն, որով է պայմանավորվում կայանալու գործընթացը,
10.կայանալու գործընթաց, որով է պայմանավորվում ծնունդը,
11.ծնունդ, որով է պայմանավորվում քայքայումը, ցավը, ողբը, մահը,
12.քայքայում, որրով է պայմանավորվում պայմանական վերջը, որը սկիզբն է հաջորդ գոյության շրջապտույտի:

Անտեղյակության դադարեցմամբ, որը հնարավոր է միայն իմաստության շնորհիվ, կարելի է խուսափել այդ շղթայի շարունակականությունից: 
Բուդդան չի ընդունել կյանքի ոչ մի սկզբնապատճառ, քանի որ այս 12գործոնները հարաբերական են և փոխադարձաբար կախված իրարից և ոչինչ բացարձակ չէ:
Բուդդան սահմանել է "վիպասսանա", որը կարելի է պատկերացնել ինչպես իրերի բնույթի ըմբռնում, ներըմբռնում, որը տանում է մտքի լրիվ ազատագրման, տանում է  վերջնական ճշմարտության, իմաստության, նիրվանայի, հավերժության:

----------

